# What Would It Be Like If We Were All In A Logging Camp Together?



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

I think if we were all in a logging camp together, Slowp would be the head cook, Gologit would be the bull bucker, RandyMac would be the head faller, Olyman would be the cooks helper, Huskstihl would be the chainsaw mechanic, northmanlogging would be the lead Bucker, 2dogs would be the skidder operator and I'd be the chamber maid.
If I've left anyone out, there are still lots of jobs here in "our" logging camp.
John


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2015)

I don't cook. I'm heading to town.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 4, 2015)

slowp said:


> I don't cook. I'm heading to town.


It's not in your contract to leave camp, but would you pick me up a six pack when your in town and I'll pay you back next Friday?
Thx
John


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 4, 2015)

Not many camps run skidders... just sayin


I think there would be a fist fight if certain members showed up at any camp...

Randy would probably be the side rod

Gologit is retired so... he's stayin in town unless he was invited out to give you a hard time

Husk would be the whistle punk, or choker man, more likely the camp doc/nurse

Honestly I'm a better mechanic then logger... so I'd be in the shop with all the gear. Fixing all yer screw ups.

That would leave Oly cooking, and you doing everything else...

2dogs would have tramped before it started

So what do you think the prospects of making money at this project?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2015)

Wherever you're cutting, I'd have been there and moved on two or three years before. Y'know, laying out the next sale.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

I don't remember all the lyrics but there's a good camp song by Terry & Craig.
Changing roads, changing shows. 
It don't matter where you go.
There's a new job just a waiting down the road across some bay.
Bigger wood and better ground and the pancakes ain't too round. 
That's a job I'm lookin for and that's where I'm gonna stay.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

The money is in the butt logs, but very few figure that out. Most loggers just think volume, they don't think grade.
Beware the middleman.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd definitely be setting chokers


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I'd definitely be setting chokers


I've heard of choker doggers that couldn't hear the machine behind the log because it was so big.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

I'm not going to give likes anymore. It just shows who's camp your in. Bob hasn't given me a like since 2013 for some reason.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 5, 2015)

Camp Cull


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Camp Cull


So Brian, what would be your job description as camp cull? Would that be packing around one of Dennis Cullhoons Honda 250's. I packed Dennis's wedges just last week. Lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 5, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> So Brian, what would be your job description as camp cull? Would that be packing around one of Dennis Cullhoons Honda 250's. I packed Dennis's wedges just last week. Lol


I want one of those saws bad, I could crush stuff I guess,that's what I am best at,a 5 foot spruceshould flatten a crummy right?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> I want one of those saws bad, I could crush stuff I guess,that's what I am best at,a 5 foot spruceshould flatten a crummy right?


I've been trying get Cullhoon on here to help with the pounding of the PNW Tards, but in short, the sawed off runt told my to GFM.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hahahahahahah


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 5, 2015)

I'd be sleeping in the crummy. Or at the gas station waiting for someone to pick me up[emoji20]


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

We forgot Windthrown, he's a hoot.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll referee the fights and collect the money for the bets.


----------



## catbuster (Jun 5, 2015)

Probably either running Cat or in a fight with the reception I get here sometimes.[emoji41] And at 5'6 and 160 lbs I'd probably lose haha.


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2015)

I would be commuting from the officeeach day carrying the contract back and forth and saying, "it's right here you see, on page 23, we gotta shut you down." I have the experience to do that. Lots of it.

I kinda like this emoticon.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Gologit is retired so... he's stayin in town




Not _quite _retired yet. Still have a few minor things to finish up. Dammit.


----------



## olyman (Jun 5, 2015)

slowp said:


> I would be commuting from the officeeach day carrying the contract back and forth and saying, "it's right here you see, on page 23, we gotta shut you down." I have the experience to do that. Lots of it.
> 
> I kinda like this emoticon.


 no doubt whatsoever,,shut down the working man,,and his pay, and his livelihood of supporting his family.....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 5, 2015)

slowp said:


> I would be commuting from the officeeach day carrying the contract back and forth and saying, "it's right here you see, on page 23, we gotta shut you down." I have the experience to do that. Lots of it.
> 
> I kinda like this emoticon.


I've got that Buzz Martin album too. I'll have to dig it out.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2015)

olyman said:


> no doubt whatsoever,,shut down the working man,,and his pay, and his livelihood of supporting his family.....


 Oly, logging outfits don't get shut down very often. When they do it's usually for good reason and after repeated warnings.
The contract or THP spells out exactly the way things need to be done. Staying in compliance is difficult sometimes but it's seldom impossible.
Somebody has to enforce the rules and that was part of Slowp's job. She went at it in a fair and unbiased manner. She knows her business.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 5, 2015)

olyman said:


> no doubt whatsoever,,shut down the working man,,and his pay, and his livelihood of supporting his family.....



Timber sales don't happen without sale administrators. It's nothing personal. Contracts protect the logger as much as they do the landowner, and the sale administrators enforce the contract.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

i must be what y'all call a gypo.......like northy. very seldom a sale admin other than the county forester, and mostly he just stops by to bs and tell me who is behaving and who isn't lol. some times there is no contract other than verbal.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 5, 2015)

I am sorry Gypo but I was hired on as Security Specialist. I will drive the skidder only if there are no reports of Commies in the woods.

As we all have recently learned these woods are full of bears and cats. And Commies. Beginning tomorrow all employees will be armed. Everyone must carry a 500 S&W on their strong side. As bears are attracted to the sound of a running chainsaw all fallers will work as part of a faller/swamper module. The swamper will keep his pistol drawn at all times and pound wedges with his weak hand. All bears killed will be brought back to camp and killed again prior to slaughter. (slowp has requested to carry an AR-15, this will be allowed after she qualifies).

All mobile equipment will be supplied with a ring mount M2 .50 cal. Armor plating is being considered since we are so close to Canukistan that grizzlies are pooring over that unsecured border. And Commies.

All employees must participate in the mandated physical program and qualify in the Combat Fitness Test every three months. Each morning will begin with a three mile run followed by exercise routine. Fridays instead of the run each employee will complete a 1 mile swim. Gologit is exempt from the swim. He is from California where all water is owned by the State and swimming is not permitted.

All climbing will be done by Northman. Be aware, he could be mistaken for a bear (even though he is bigger than your average bear). Please do not shoot him even by mistake. Northman may carry his pistol in a shoulder holster while climbing. Remember bears wait in trees when they hear a chainsaw. He may elect to carry his pistol in his teeth if he so desires.

Gypo is off duty at 09:00 so he may open the camp bar. The bar is open till 02:00. Be sure and get some sleep.

Huskstihl is the camp medic/veterinarian/proctologist/butcher/psychologist/ and will assist the rest of us to write letters home.

RandyMac scares everyone so he is best just left alone.

We are still looking for an Oil Mix Specialist. We are willing to hire the handicapped.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

2dogs said:


> I am sorry Gypo but I was hired on as Security Specialist. I will drive the skidder only if there are no reports of Commies in the woods.
> 
> As we all have recently learned these woods are full of bears and cats. And Commies. Beginning tomorrow all employees will be armed. Everyone must carry a 500 S&W on their strong side. As bears are attracted to the sound of a running chainsaw all fallers will work as part of a faller/swamper module. The swamper will keep his pistol drawn at all times and pound wedges with his weak hand. All bears killed will be brought back to camp and killed again prior to slaughter. (slowp has requested to carry an AR-15, this will be allowed after she qualifies).
> 
> ...


oh i'm in now, but only if the Randy Mac comes in as well.........this should be good.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2015)

2dogs said:


> I am sorry Gypo but I was hired on as Security Specialist. I will drive the skidder only if there are no reports of Commies in the woods.
> 
> As we all have recently learned these woods are full of bears and cats. And Commies. Beginning tomorrow all employees will be armed. Everyone must carry a 500 S&W on their strong side. As bears are attracted to the sound of a running chainsaw all fallers will work as part of a faller/swamper module. The swamper will keep his pistol drawn at all times and pound wedges with his weak hand. All bears killed will be brought back to camp and killed again prior to slaughter. (slowp has requested to carry an AR-15, this will be allowed after she qualifies).
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty good. I have the Stearman running now so maybe I could help out with some air strikes. You're a little light on ground-based armament.

As far as hiring the handicapped goes...if various forms of deviant behavior, paranoid psychosis, misogynistic attitudes, winos, dinos, dingbats, and downright looniness qualify as handicaps we just have to advertise in the Political forum. 
There's lots to choose from. We can give them their own bunkhouse and dining hall.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2015)

2dogs said:


> I am sorry Gypo but I was hired on as Security Specialist. I will drive the skidder only if there are no reports of Commies in the woods.
> 
> As we all have recently learned these woods are full of bears and cats. And Commies. Beginning tomorrow all employees will be armed. Everyone must carry a 500 S&W on their strong side. As bears are attracted to the sound of a running chainsaw all fallers will work as part of a faller/swamper module. The swamper will keep his pistol drawn at all times and pound wedges with his weak hand. All bears killed will be brought back to camp and killed again prior to slaughter. (slowp has requested to carry an AR-15, this will be allowed after she qualifies).
> 
> ...


So who has to cook the bear??


----------



## olyman (Jun 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> So who has to cook the bear??


 who else?? GYPO!!!!!!


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 5, 2015)

We have to be careful here. Bears are dangerous even when they're dead. I suggest we simply run him through the tub grinder (with onions of course) and turn him into bear burger. Howver Madhatte is finishing up building a nuclear reactor for our generator so we could also just boil him whole in the pool. With onions.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 5, 2015)

Bob a Camp air wing is a great idea! You can take out any bears from above. Just don't shoot Northman.

If we hire from the "Political" then I think their bunkhouse should be padded and soundproof.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 5, 2015)

Slayer the first thing you will have to do upon arrival is apologize for Maryland's favorite daughter Nancy Pelosi. And bring us crab cakes. I think our Rocky Mountain oysters are the same as your oysters so we're good there. Ready to start cutting?


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2015)

olyman said:


> no doubt whatsoever,,shut down the working man,,and his pay, and his livelihood of supporting his family.....



You bet! I've always been out there to do that. That's why I marked corridors when I was sick and horking up my lungs, right of way when I had torn calf muscles, cancelled some planned days off, just to starve them boys. You betcha.

Also, there's a few Hers out there too. You need to modernize your thinking a bit.


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll need a shiny new pickup with satellite radio and maybe a CB with lots of antennae. One with good things to hook chains to when I'm stuck in the ditch and need to be pulled out after I've shut down all operations.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 5, 2015)

2dogs said:


> We have to be careful here. Bears are dangerous even when they're dead. I suggest we simply run him through the tub grinder (with onions of course) and turn him into bear burger. Howver Madhatte is finishing up building a nuclear reactor for our generator so we could also just boil him whole in the pool. With onions.



Onions, tho? Surely you jest.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 5, 2015)

Onions and mushrooms. Bread to soak up the grease. Bears are greeesy. I believe it has to do with their commie background.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll apparently be the guy that stops up the one and only flush toilet since I'm "full of chit".   Hopefully it's not the morning after Taco Tuesday or Chili night


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Slayer the first thing you will have to do upon arrival is apologize for Maryland's favorite daughter Nancy Pelosi. And bring us crab cakes. I think our Rocky Mountain oysters are the same as your oysters so we're good there. Ready to start cutting?


oh we don't claim any of those on that side of the bridge lol, theres two Marylands lol. crab cakes can do. falling, yea but ima get one of those light weight 36" bars first, the solid might weight me down in that thin air on a mountain..............





Randy gonna call me a wus now lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 5, 2015)

Haha... I'll have to search for a tape of those songs, I've never heard them before. 




northmanlogging said:


>


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Onions, tho? Surely you jest.



I have just planted some white onions. The still in business 'birds store had veggie starts for cheap today. I do not know if I have eaten any bear meat. Don't think I have.

Oh, and I will need a nice cup holder in my new pickup.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Bob a Camp air wing is a great idea! You can take out any bears from above. Just don't shoot Northman.



Don't shoot Northman...okay, got it. Only large hairy animals that aren't wearing Mac Ts will be targeted.

As alternate targets how 'bout people from Iowa?

Slowp, that new pickups with all the antennas, cushy seats, satelite radio and multiple cup holders have already been taken. There were four of them. Three went to 'ologists because since they never go to the woods the pickups will stay new looking longer. Some old guy got the fourth one. Seniority ya know.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2015)

slowp said:


> I have just planted some white onions. The still in business 'birds store had veggie starts for cheap today. I do not know if I have eaten any bear meat. Don't think I have.
> 
> Oh, and I will need a nice cup holder in my new pickup.


Here's your new ride..


Try not to get it too dirty.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 5, 2015)

It's a cheby.. 
So it should tow easy..


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Here's your new ride..
> View attachment 428874
> 
> Try not to get it too dirty.



Needs more antennas.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

who is bringing the doughnuts? i'll settle for donnetos ...........must be chocolate and there must be plenty of strong black coffee.


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2015)

The old truck when it was brand new. It was easy riding but lacked a little bit in clearance and that was the first year of that grill style so it was ridiculed frequently.



I'll need a treecoder gun too.



I won't need the super secret if you know the formula they will kill you paint.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 5, 2015)

I'll volunteer to be ground crew for the air wing. Mmm love the smell of 100LL. Round engines are cool.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 5, 2015)

How about a turbin powered stearman that could even be more fun than one with an R985


----------



## rwoods (Jun 5, 2015)

Well, I can foresee that all this loving will soon spread past camp and cause my business to dry up. I reckon that I'll just take down my shingle and hitch a ride to hang with RandyMac. I hope he'll teach me how to play poker ... or something else useful. 







Ron


----------



## 1270d (Jun 5, 2015)

I just love the rumble of the radials, and the smoke and fire on startup. Well, hopefully only fire from the stacks.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 5, 2015)

**** I think I might need a chin strap for my Mac T...

And not wear a blue poncho.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 5, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> **** I think I might need a chin strap for my Mac T...
> 
> And not wear a blue poncho.


lotta talk of shooting big hairy things........might better trim a bit


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 5, 2015)

Shaving is dangerous ya know...

Besides then I would be even more scary...


----------



## bitzer (Jun 5, 2015)

Shaving is overrated.


Well on guys that is.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 5, 2015)

Well...

Nevermind


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> I'll need a treecoder gun too.
> View attachment 428885



Treecoders? Gross. Nelson or nothin'!


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 6, 2015)

This camp sounds like it will be long on cutters and short on 'riggin' men, landing crew and truckers. Sounds like it will go belly up pretty fast. I have to say the grub don't sound so good either.
All this talk about foresters (all small case lettering)brings up an important job you are leaving out "foreman". Now one might think this is the guy that runs things. Not so, The most important job of a foreman is to meet the Sales administrator as soon as they drive up, then steer them away from anything that might upset them. Usually this is done by asking if they will take a look at something down the road like a culvert or possible danger trees. It is all good, they end the day happy because they spay painted a few trees, everybody keeps working and anything else won't seem so important tomorrow.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

Humptulips said:


> All this talk about foresters (all small case lettering)brings up an important job you are leaving out "foreman". Now one might think this is the guy that runs things. Not so, The most important job of a foreman is to meet the Sales administrator as soon as they drive up, then steer them away from anything that might upset them. Usually this is done by asking if they will take a look at something down the road like a culvert or possible danger trees. It is all good, they end the day happy because they spay painted a few trees, everybody keeps working and anything else won't seem so important tomorrow.



Exactly right.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

Well, in the land of massive overkill, you'll need a purchaser rep and a field rep. We Foresters need an OFFICIAL person to discuss such things with. I agree on the shortage of the rigging and yarding crew. Maybe some mideasterners want to come out and learn about steep ground and butt sliding. 

I'd like a little refrigerator in that pickup, and some 12 volt boot dryers.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Treecoders? Gross. Nelson or nothin'!




Nelsons are wimpy woosie fairy bedwetter squirt guns. Treecoders are powerful and easy for us mechanically challenged people to take apart and put back together without too much thought.


----------



## hanniedog (Jun 6, 2015)

I can just picture this crew at the end of a tough day sitting around a fire like the scene from Blazing Saddles. Just wondering who gets the role of Mongo?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

hmm, most the young dudes have cut out of here...........crap we gonna be in the rigging............mah knee hurts already


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

I said I'd set chokers. If you look at my avatar pic, you'll see I look a bunch like Mongo


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 6, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> hmm, most the young dudes have cut out of here...........crap we gonna be in the rigging............mah knee hurts already



Hel who's gonna run the yarder?

Only the old farts around here know the whistle signals. I could probably fake em til I figure it out... get one of those quarter back cheat sheets on my wrist.

Should work....


----------



## olyman (Jun 6, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Don't shoot Northman...okay, got it. Only large hairy animals that aren't wearing Mac Ts will be targeted.
> 
> As alternate targets how 'bout people from Iowa?
> 
> Slowp, that new pickups with all the antennas, cushy seats, satelite radio and multiple cup holders have already been taken. There were four of them. Three went to 'ologists because since they never go to the woods the pickups will stay new looking longer. Some old guy got the fourth one. Seniority ya know.


 can get off of it,,can you???? go back in your hole


----------



## rwoods (Jun 6, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Hel who's gonna run the yarder?
> 
> Only the old farts around here know the whistle signals. I could probably fake em til I figure it out... get one of those quarter back cheat sheets on my wrist.
> 
> Should work....



Hearing is usually gone or going before you can join the OF club. I'm glad that I'll be back in camp playing poker when the yarder is running unless Slowp can park her truck in a safe vantage point to watch the hilarity; assuming of course that the tailgate is functional and an invite made. Ron


----------



## bitzer (Jun 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> can get off of it,,can you???? go back in your hole


Are you the hero of the wood industry I've heard tell about? Your exploits are the stuff of legend.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll set chokers. I've got a VERY foul mouth and I like telling dirty stories and mentioning to my co-workers about what I did with their mom last night.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

I spose if you can send mochas and chocolate down on the rigging, I could lower myself to choker setting. It is like yoga. I took pity on a short a couple people outfit and hooked the logs he told me to. I had been sore when I walked down there but it loosened everything up. Just give me lots of time to get in the clear before you send the turn in. And please clear a nice trail out for the end of the day. Maybe some lawn chairs spaced at intervals if the walk out is uphill.

Not yarder engineer qualified because I tipped over the toy yarder at one of those logging systems training things. If it is one of the old style yarders, I tend to get a butt cramp when climbing up into the monster. 

My neighbor showed me how to unhook logs without getting my teeth knocked out. So I guess I am chaser qualified too, cept I don't fish anymore.


----------



## olyman (Jun 6, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Are you the hero of the wood industry I've heard tell about? Your exploits are the stuff of legend.


 sure make your self sound like your the UNQUALIFIED eggspert.......mostly spurt.........


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

I see we have a potential truck driver contributing.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> I see we have a potential truck driver contributing.


 He'd be the kind of truck driver that loader operators really enjoy.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Hearing is usually gone or going before you can join the OF club. I'm glad that I'll be back in camp playing poker when the yarder is running unless Slowp can park her truck in a safe vantage point to watch the hilarity; assuming of course that the tailgate is functional and an invite made. Ron



Ron, please don't lose your shingle. Matter of fact, you might want to bring it with you. The way this crew is shaping up we'll probably be needing your expertise.
Also, we can put you to work reading contracts and THPs...looking for loopholes.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

Gologit said:


> He'd be the kind of truck driver that loader operators really enjoy.



I bet they'd do a really nice loading job to accommodate him.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 6, 2015)

Seeing that I had to look up the meaning of THP, I may be best suited at re-lacing boots. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> I bet they'd do a really nice loading job to accommodate him.



OH YEAH! As in side heavy, end heavy, short bunked in front so he'd have to rig a strip chain, enough holes in the load to chase a dog through, and cull bunk logs so that half way to the pavement he'd be stopping to throw false bunk rigging, and a spot in the lineup that guarantees he'll load last every morning.
Yup, that can be arranged. Gladly.


----------



## olyman (Jun 6, 2015)

I see two potential know it alls,,that are the cause of people leaving this forum,,because of their extended pie holes...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Seeing that I had to look up the meaning of THP, I may be best suited at re-lacing boots. Ron


 Sorry Ron, looking up THP just proves to us that you can really do your research. We need you. Better start packing.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> I see two potential know it alls,,that are the cause of people leaving this forum,,because of their extended pie holes...


 Oly, we're conducting an on-going sense of humor test here. So far your grade is "incomplete".


----------



## rwoods (Jun 6, 2015)

Olyman, can't you relax for one moment and have a little fun? Life is too short as it is. Ron


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

It isn't just the yarder to have to worry about. One also has to know which buttons work the carriage.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 6, 2015)

Bob, we think alike on many camp issues. An official role for me would likely be redundant. However, I do clean up well, if the need arises. Ron


----------



## rwoods (Jun 6, 2015)

Bouncing around here in the backseat as my youngest daughter drives, I would like to pause and thank Gypo for starting this thread - a great diversion from my present danger - only 120 miles to go. Ron


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> Nelsons are wimpy woosie fairy bedwetter squirt guns. Treecoders are powerful and easy for us mechanically challenged people to take apart and put back together without too much thought.



I see what you did there


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

Paint gun elitism?


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Paint gun elitism?



Maybe. The Tree Coder seemed to me to splat more paint, so we can say it is more "liberal" with paint and would therefore be elite.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 6, 2015)

I live pretty close to the Nelson factory, maybe I can pick up a truck load of extra paint on the way out. You know, for "fixing" rmz's or marking a better corridor here and there. Which colors should I grab?


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

Serious question. I spent the morning bucking and skidding a giant flood-felled red oak. Every time I stop to unhook, the hook is under the log, or wedged against something heavy. Do the winches y'all have on u'r real skidders keep this from happening, or is that just part of the joy of chokers?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

Sometimes I'll work on the stuck choker last, then repeatedly winch and drop the offending log. If that doesn't work I'll buck off the butt end if it's a lower grade. If your chokers aren't pinned you can just bunt it with the Dozer blade.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

In this camp we should have a basketball team. I can see Oly on Bob's shoulders to do a slam dunk like in "One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest.
Lol


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> Well, in the land of massive overkill, you'll need a purchaser rep and a field rep. We Foresters need an OFFICIAL person to discuss such things with. I agree on the shortage of the rigging and yarding crew. Maybe some mideasterners want to come out and learn about steep ground and butt sliding.
> 
> I'd like a little refrigerator in that pickup, and some 12 volt boot dryers.


There was a time not long ago when the FS sent out chunk inspectors. These some how morphed into Sales Administrators. I see they are now calling themselves* Foresters* Coolers, boot dryers, next you'll need an assistant to bring you coffee 

I think I can speak for the riggin' crew. All they want are straight chokers and lift mabe a little fried chicken sent out on the riggin' at lunch and of course a case of beer in the culvert at quitting time. Oh yea, a draw every Friday.


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm still at the gas station waiting for the crummy. [emoji24] (snivel)


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2015)

slowp said:


> Maybe. The Tree Coder seemed to me to splat more paint, so we can say it is more "liberal" with paint and would therefore be elite.



There are three different nozzles for the Nelson. One sprays a wide fan, one a fat stream, and one kind of in between. The newer guns have a longer trigger and don't need the can adapter, so they're smaller and don't wear your hand out as fast.


----------



## olyman (Jun 6, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Olyman, can't you relax for one moment and have a little fun? Life is too short as it is. Ron


 that would be easily possible,,except a certain two are against it..and are only interested in demeaning anyone that doesn't tow their mark...............


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

Humptulips said:


> next you'll need an assistant to bring you coffee


I think Olyman has already volunteered to fill that position


----------



## olyman (Jun 6, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I think Olyman has already volunteered to fill that position


that make you happy?? dont follow the pied piper...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

1270d said:


> I live pretty close to the Nelson factory, maybe I can pick up a truck load of extra paint on the way out. You know, for "fixing" rmz's or marking a better corridor here and there. Which colors should I grab?



Blue. Lots of blue.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Serious question. I spent the morning bucking and skidding a giant flood-felled red oak. Every time I stop to unhook, the hook is under the log, or wedged against something heavy. Do the winches y'all have on u'r real skidders keep this from happening, or is that just part of the joy of chokers?


you working with a real choker? if so you may not be hooking it right. just cuz it holds don't mean its right. i had a very lengthy discussion about this with my son once.......i don't think he got it.


oly, let it go man, you'll feel better.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Blue. Lots of blue.


they mark smz with blue there too? lol, i can't complain, local guys do right for me.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

Oly, you're fighting a losing battle. Do you realize you're arguing with people that are awaiting admission to the geriatric ward? It bordering on elder abuse.
These people change their diapers several times a day!
Oh oh, BRB, I need to change my camouflage pampers.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> they mark smz with blue there too? lol, i can't complain, local guys do right for me.


 Blue is usually used for *cut*. Usually. On some private sale selective cut it could be darn near any color. Probably whatever was on sale at WalMart.
The FS uses blue but it has a super secret formula with tracers, they have to keep track of inventory and empty cans, and if they find a logger with it they take him out and have him shot.
SMZ's ? Armed guards every twenty feet equipped with GPS, cameras, water turbidity kits, measuring tapes, portable toilets, and damned serious expressions. Don't go near the water.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Blue is usually used for *cut*. Usually. On some private sale selective cut it could be darn near any color. Probably whatever was on sale at WalMart.
> The FS uses blue but it has a super secret formula with tracers, they have to keep track of inventory and empty cans, and if they find a logger with it they take him out and have him shot.
> SMZ's ? Armed guards every twenty feet equipped with GPS, cameras, water turbidity kits, measuring tapes, portable toilets, and damned serious expressions. Don't go near the water.


yea they will mark cut trees with blue inside the smz. out side will be orange or what ever. one county won't even mark trees just the buffer......he says i should dam well know by now what to leave lol. i guess i do.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

olyman said:


> that make you happy?? dont follow the pied piper...


Oly, that was so clearly a joke that I didn't think adding a "lol" or smiley was necessary


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Oly, that was so clearly a joke that I didn't think adding a "lol" or smiley was necessary



Don't bother, it doesn't work.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> you working with a real choker?


OMG no! My "choker" is 3/8ths cable with a 5/8th hook. My "skidder"
is a 20 year old land cruiser.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

Humptulips said:


> There was a time not long ago when the FS sent out chunk inspectors. These some how morphed into Sales Administrators. I see they are now calling themselves* Foresters* Coolers, boot dryers, next you'll need an assistant to bring you coffee
> 
> I think I can speak for the riggin' crew. All they want are straight chokers and lift mabe a little fried chicken sent out on the riggin' at lunch and of course a case of beer in the culvert at quitting time. Oh yea, a draw every Friday.



Yes, an assistant to bring coffee and donuts would be nice, and somebody to carry the paint and help me on and off with my vest. Gotta wear that vest too. Perhaps a catering trailer might be the way to go.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 6, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> OMG no! My "choker" is 3/8ths cable with a 5/8th hook. My "skidder"
> is a 20 year old land cruiser.



ah, its because you can't lift the log up........no it don't happen much with a skidder if its hooked right. some times if the tree is crooked and the choker not set right it will happen.........in which case i look for some one else to blame lol.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

I figured. It adds a stupid amount of time to the process.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 6, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I figured. It adds a stupid amount of time to the process.


 Hmmm...sounds like more practice is in order. I think we've found our chaser. Jon, do you like to run?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 6, 2015)

Wait so if I'm doing all the climbing does that mean I'm the hook? Or just a sucker with climbing gear that can also splice cable?


----------



## rwoods (Jun 6, 2015)

Boy, this logging camp is beginning to sound like a lot of hard work. Maybe I'll need that shingle after all and a Do Not Disturb sign. Those poke games ... I mean consultations take a lot of time and concentration, or so I hear.

Ron


----------



## 1270d (Jun 6, 2015)

Interesting how the paint color differs from place to place. Here blue is used on property lines. Red for smz/rmz stay out type areas. Cut trees can be marked in almost any color imaginable. Purple, green, orange etc. Usually orange though. Yellow is used for pay lines some times as well.


I'll be the chaser for a while anyway so I can learn the bucking specs.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm beginning construction on the bunkhouse for our camp.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> ah, its because you can't lift the log up........no it don't happen much with a skidder if its hooked right. some times if the tree is crooked and the choker not set right it will happen.........in which case i look for some one else to blame lol.


That'd be where I come in..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

What time is "happy hour?".


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 6, 2015)

The moment I arrive


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> What time is "happy hour?".


Right now..
Cheers..


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 6, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Right now..
> Cheers..


Right On! It's only 7:45 here. It's the Land of the Midnight Sun here.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2015)

rwoods said:


> Boy, this logging camp is beginning to sound like a lot of hard work. Maybe I'll need that shingle after all and a Do Not Disturb sign. Those poke games ... I mean consultations take a lot of time and concentration, or so I hear.
> 
> Ron



I'm with you. Maybe I'll open up a laundramat, liquor store, and bakery on the outskirts. A pot store too.


----------



## 1270d (Jun 6, 2015)

Yup, we'll need pots to cook the bear. And onions.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 6, 2015)

Heat whips my ass any more.. 
90 degrees is too damn hot for cutting cedar posts...
It's porch time..
With something over ice.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2015)

Them Pot shops seem to be hard to open and make money at?

The one outside town here has changed names like 3 times in less then a year


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hedgerow said:


> Heat whips my ass any more..
> 90 degrees is too damn hot for cutting cedar posts...
> It's porch time..
> With something over ice.


ha! i need to get used to that..........i was cold wed, i will sweat my azz off monday.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

John how do you get so much done with yer eyes closed?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

bitzer said:


> John how do you get so much done with yer eyes closed?


I have no idea, but it may be the reason I have all these crows feet.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 7, 2015)

Northman you said you are a wrench so I bought you a tool set today. it was raining at the flea market so there were only a few sellers but I got the essentials. You now have a sledge hammer, pipe wrench, A Ford wrench, crow bar, and a claw hammer with 1 claw busted off. Oh and an old file. BTW thanks for offering to work on Bob's airplane.

Gypo agreed to put a donut fryer in his bar. He went down to Chainsaw to ask what oil he should use in the fryer and I haven't seen him since then. Could somebody run down there and check on him. We don't want to lose the boss before we start. John I got you a 55 gallon drum of that dark brown Forest Service paint. You know, that same stuff the Donetto's people use to coat their donuts. Be careful with it though, it's flammable and toxic until it dries. There is also a good supply of Scandahoovian candles out by the fire pit. Those are slowp's. Don't ask.

RJ are you sure you want to join us? It's OK I guess. Have your PO call with your restrictions.

RandyMac will be handling the environmentally conscious harvesting side. He has a McCulloch 895 with a 4' bar and a D8 with a winch and arch. Should work out fine.

Patty the dealer was out of pickups but Buddy's Used Cars was open so now you have a really nice low mileage Cadillac Escalade with spinners. Buddy said the gold and pink paint job should hold really well in the woods. I had him add a remote control paint gun turret on the front bumper so you won't have to get out of the car. The radio dial is JB welded to the local country station. If you try to tune to NPR, OnStar is authorized to shut off the engine.

Humptulips is our new PR man. Nuff said.

The food will be better than you think BTW. I just bought the cookbook "99 Ways to Cook Bear". Uhhmm! Bear on toast with onions. Creamed bear with onions. Bear soup...you know.

Ok, so we are good for a few days. Keep building the team. Gypo has a deadline, ya know, a season just like Axe Men. I will be gone for a few days. I may be home Tuesday but more likely Wednesday. Going to the Sierras to see Cody. Take care everyone.

And, don't shoot Northman.


----------



## olyman (Jun 7, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Oly, that was so clearly a joke that I didn't think adding a "lol" or smiley was necessary


 add one next time.....


----------



## slowp (Jun 7, 2015)

Emoticon police? Now we've got everything.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2015)

I really need a claw hammer with one tine broke off.

Pretty much got everything else covered, lots of ford wrenchs, and I use a splitting maul instead of a sledge hammer, dual purpose you know.

Wheres this plane at I think it needs an oil change... and maybe some mods to the controls, make it more maneuverable...


----------



## bitzer (Jun 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I have no idea, but it may be the reason I have all these crows feet.


Bugz John! Bugz! The goggle kind. 30 mesh would be good for that.


When does the cutting start? I can see oly is eager.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2015)

So took the War Dept out for breakfast, on the way back what do ya know 

A BEAR!


Just chooglin across the road about a mile from the house.

He wasn't wearing a tin hat so I thought about making stew, but alas he as too quick and vanished into the underbrush before I could get my tommy hawk out


----------



## rwoods (Jun 7, 2015)

I made it to the beach safely, but thoughts of bear burgers with grilled onions is making the transition difficult. 




Ron


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/b-c-logger-stuns-bear-with-rock-1.889727
Logger Stuns Bear with Rock.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

Yukon logger fined for pouring water down bear den.
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/north/yukon-man-fined-for-pouring-water-down-bear-den-1.2793190


----------



## olyman (Jun 7, 2015)

slowp said:


> Emoticon police? Now we've got everything.


well, you think you are the owner of this forum,,and the BIG queen bee,,so whos to tell you anything?? you know it all, according to you,,and you only....


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 7, 2015)

olyman said:


> well, you think you are the owner of this forum,,and the BIG queen bee,,so whos to tell you anything?? you know it all, according to you,,and you only....


So very tired. Just .... give .... it .... a .... rest. Please


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 7, 2015)

Ar site really does have the best ignore function...


----------



## Gologit (Jun 7, 2015)

Yup, and I just put Oly on IGNORE. Peaceful that way.


----------



## svk (Jun 7, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Yup, and I just put Oly on IGNORE. Peaceful that way.


That's a great idea. 

If you can convince your compadres to do the same we can put one AS soap opera to rest.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

In the logging camps of days gone by you were allowed to drink after work, but if you caused a disturbance everyone else lost their right to drink, so you wouldn't want to be that person.
Maybe that would work here.
Example: if Bob is causing problems(as he usually does) then Slowp gets banned for a week.
If Oly retaliates then I get banned for one week.
Lol


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 7, 2015)

Who the **** knew 2 dogs was so funny???? I had him pegged as the cranky guy in the ex-logger nursing home, but I was way off. My apologies!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> In the logging camps of days gone by you were allowed to drink after work, but if you caused a disturbance everyone else lost their right to drink, so you wouldn't want to be that person.
> Maybe that would work here.
> Example: if Bob is causing problems(as he usually does) then Slowp gets banned for a week.
> If Oly retaliates then I get banned for one week.
> Lol


or i could just beat all of you with 9/16 choker until you all want to be friends?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Who the **** knew 2 dogs was so funny???? I had him pegged as the cranky guy in the ex-logger nursing home, but I was way off. My apologies!


Yes, that's some very funny stuff. 2dogs could write a bestseller.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Who the **** knew 2 dogs was so funny???? I had him pegged as the cranky guy in the ex-logger nursing home, but I was way off. My apologies!


he been sand baggin


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> or i could just beat all of you with 9/16 choker until you all want to be friends?


Slider and all? Ouch! Ok, I'll behave.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 7, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Slider and all? Ouch! Ok, I'll behave.


no just the ball..........im not mean for cryin out loud


----------



## Gologit (Jun 7, 2015)

This has all been a lot of fun. But really, if Gypo was running the show, I doubt seriously if I'd even bother to work for him. He's a small timer and not even very successful at that. He knows as much about running a big logging outfit as I know about brain surgery.
But, like I said, it's been a lot of fun and a few laughs sure can't hurt.

Edit...I don't mean this as a knock on the small outfits. We have several on here who are doing fine and they're successful at what they do.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

Gologit said:


> This has all been a lot of fun. But really, if Gypo was running the show, I doubt seriously if I'd even bother to work for him. He's a small timer and not even very successful at that. He knows as much about running a big logging outfit as I know about brain surgery.
> But, like I said, it's been a lot of fun and a few laughs sure can't hurt.


Bob is right, I couldn't lead a three man run to the outhouse, that's why I hired on as chambermaid. Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 7, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> no just the ball..........im not mean for cryin out loud


No! Please! Not in the balls, that will make me cry out loud.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 7, 2015)

svk said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> If you can convince your compadres to do the same we can put one AS soap opera to rest.



It's not my place to tell anyone here what to do. They're grownups...most of them...and they don't need to be advised, or in your case nagged, about what or what not to do.
But...if enough people put Oly on IGNORE he'll basically cease to exist because nobody will be reading his posts.


----------



## svk (Jun 7, 2015)

Gologit said:


> It's not my place to tell anyone here what to do. They're grownups...most of them...and they don't need to advised, or in your case nagged, about what or what not to do.
> But...if enough people put Oly on IGNORE he'll basically cease to exist because nobody will be reading his posts.


Maybe just be the better person and others will follow suit.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

Gologit said:


> This has all been a lot of fun. But really, if Gypo was running the show, I doubt seriously if I'd even bother to work for him. He's a small timer and not even very successful at that. He knows as much about running a big logging outfit as I know about brain surgery.
> But, like I said, it's been a lot of fun and a few laughs sure can't hurt.
> 
> Edit...I don't mean this as a knock on the small outfits. We have several on here who are doing fine and they're successful at what they do.


Who said we was working for him?

Just showing up to watch the show...

Can I cut a Redwood now?

Just a small one?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

I promise you can come cut hedge posts Bob..
All ya want..
Not very big, but exceedingly crooked and 70% top. 




Bring your little saw.


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> In the logging camps of days gone by you were allowed to drink after work, but if you caused a disturbance everyone else lost their right to drink, so you wouldn't want to be that person.
> Maybe that would work here.
> Example: if Bob is causing problems(as he usually does) then Slowp gets banned for a week.
> If Oly retaliates then I get banned for one week.
> Lol


That's pretty generous. The camps here were always dry. 

Although the bit about one person's rule violation affecting the group is a good one. I fear my children's generation (outside of those who play sports) will have no idea of how to operate as part of a team. It's always me me me.


----------



## slowp (Jun 8, 2015)

svk said:


> That's pretty generous. The camps here were always dry.
> 
> Although the bit about one person's rule violation affecting the group is a good one. I fear my children's generation (outside of those who play sports) will have no idea of how to operate as part of a team. It's always me me me.



Let's not derail the thread please. 

You guys had better get going. The way the weather is here on the wet side, hoot owl will be kicking in soon.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 8, 2015)

Speaking of bears, look at the damage a black bear can do. This was in Atlin B.C. I helped in the three day cleanup.
The women who lived there was away,but she simply had too much food in there.


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2015)

slowp said:


> Let's not derail the thread please.
> 
> You guys had better get going. The way the weather is here on the wet side, hoot owl will be kicking in soon.


I'm talking about logging camps and their rules. No derail here.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 8, 2015)

Could someone tag the characters in this pic?


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 8, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Ar site really does have the best ignore function...


I refuse to use it. I can use my internal brakes to refuse to reply, and I am more than willing to do my part. Here and in any other forum on this board.



slowp said:


> Let's not derail the thread please.
> 
> You guys had better get going. The way the weather is here on the wet side, hoot owl will be kicking in soon.



Wait, what? You want a thread to go on without a train wreck? That's completely UN-Arboristsitelike.


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 429375
> View attachment 429373
> View attachment 429372
> Speaking of bears, look at the damage a black bear can do. This was in Atlin B.C. I helped in the three day cleanup.
> The women who lived there was away,but she simply had too much food in there.


I've heard from local wildlife biologists that bears who live near humans are smart enough to visually distinguish food containers from other containers so you should never stack them near a window if you have a cabin or home in bear country. There was a fellow up here who had a small cabin like this and kept a lot of food inside. A black bear broke in, ate all of the food, and washed it down with a gallon of cooking oil before taking a nice nap. Upon exit the bear left A LOT of feces in the cabin thanks to his canola oil nightcap LOL.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 8, 2015)

We need uncle muff back ,who else is gonna drive the bus to this banned camp


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh boy... I'm in.
Heck, y'all are gonna' need someone to pick on that don't get his panties all bunched up.
B'sides, it ain't like I'm worthless, you're gonna' need someone to recast all that spent lead ya' dig out'a them bears back into usable bullets.
And I don't eat much neither... but, FYI, keep your beer and whiskey under lock 'n' key.
*


----------



## square1 (Jun 8, 2015)

I searched, "carnage:" has not been used in this thread, so that's my contribution.

Can I tell camp fire stories, ones like the history of Boot Hill in Seney, MI?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 8, 2015)

I ain't any good at physical labor but i can play a guitar so every night after all the fights and arguments we'll all sit around the fire and join hand while i lead Kumbaya.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 8, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> I ain't any good at physical labor but i can play a guitar so every night after all the fights and arguments we'll all sit around the fire and join hand while i lead Kumbaya.


You don't happen to be tremendously ruggedly handsome do you? If so, we might have been separated at birth, as I can play the guitar like a mother ****in' riot


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 8, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> You don't happen to be tremendously ruggedly handsome do you? If so, we might have been separated at birth, as I can play the guitar like a mother ****in' riot


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 8, 2015)

Yes i'm very handsome, but i wish i was rich instead of so damn good lookin'


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh boy... I may have been a bit hasty signin' up for this gig.
*


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 8, 2015)

pullin on mah hip boots


----------



## olyman (Jun 8, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> pullin on mah hip boots


 hips?????? you best get out the chest waders.....


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2015)

**** that get a raft and some cloths pins


----------



## svk (Jun 8, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> get a raft and some cloths pins


Can one float on a pond of BS? Or is it like quicksand where you just get sucked in?


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 8, 2015)

olyman said:


> hips?????? you best get out the chest waders.....


oh they'll drown ya........i rather get mauh legs dirty than turn over in ****


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 8, 2015)

svk said:


> Can one float on a pond of BS? Or is it like quicksand where you just get sucked in?



quick sands not so bad (had loads of quick sand in WY when I grew up, made for interesting ATV trips salt creek, midwest, edgerton et al) and you can float on it... same as B.S. 

about 3:45


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 8, 2015)

I've been cutting some wood for the cook shack.
All 3 pixels. Lol


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 9, 2015)

Ken, I'm finding all these boy's jealousy to be a bit sad. This is the same exact thing which ruined my last logging camp experience.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 9, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I can play the guitar like a mother ****in' riot



Do you have a dalmatian too?


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 9, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Do you have a dalmatian too?




I have this (Max-dog) and a can of black rust-oleum?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 9, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> a can of black rust-oleum?


So you have a dalmatian and can still get high (huffing the paint), and play a guitar. Sublime multi-tasking.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 9, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> pullin on mah hip boots





olyman said:


> hips?????? you best get out the chest waders.....





northmanlogging said:


> **** that get a raft and some cloths pins





Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 429515


Are ya sayin' i'm fulla chit?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 9, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Ken, I'm finding all these boy's jealousy to be a bit sad. This is the same exact thing which ruined my last logging camp experience.


Yup denial is the first sign of jealousy, so let em go right ahead and say they're not jealous.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 9, 2015)

No, not at all Chris. The whole thing went right over my head, but then again, I never was the brightest bulb on the tree. Lol.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 9, 2015)

maybe


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 9, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> *Are ya sayin' i'm fulla chit?*


Naaawww... not full... not completely.
*


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 9, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Are ya sayin' i'm fulla chit?



Is more of a general, funk, about the whole place. It was getting thick before ya showed up.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

Gologit said:


> This has all been a lot of fun. But really, if Gypo was running the show, I doubt seriously if I'd even bother to work for him. He's a small timer and not even very successful at that. He knows as much about running a big logging outfit as I know about brain surgery.
> But, like I said, it's been a lot of fun and a few laughs sure can't hurt.
> 
> Edit...I don't mean this as a knock on the small outfits. We have several on here who are doing fine and they're successful at what they do.


Bob, why be the stick in the mud? Maybe you should do a face plant in front of one of your high stumps!
Hahahaha


----------



## olyman (Jun 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Bob, why be the stick in the mud? Maybe you should do a face plant in front of one of your high stumps!
> Hahahaha


 HIGH STUMPS!!!!!???? how can this be, MR logger??? he tells all,, hes a man of the forest,,and the king of loggers???doesn't that lose value???? must have went to a different school than you..


----------



## rwoods (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks like business will be picking up so I'll hang tight here in town for a while longer. Camp Utopia seemed almost in reach. Ron


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2015)

olyman said:


> HIGH STUMPS!!!!!???? how can this be, MR logger??? he tells all,, hes a man of the forest,,and the king of loggers???doesn't that lose value???? must have went to a different school than you..




Hi Oly! I took you off of IGNORE just to see if you were saying anything worthwhile. I should have known better.
'Bye Oly!


----------



## olyman (Jun 10, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Hi Oly! I took you off of IGNORE just to see if you were saying anything worthwhile. I should have known better.
> 'Bye Oly!


 stay gone..mr self appointed king logger.......


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Bob, why be the stick in the mud? Maybe you should do a face plant in front of one of your high stumps!
> Hahahaha



i heard he sends everything straight down the hill too and pegs the nearest one of his high stumps to eliminate bucking for himself LOL oh the lazy bullbucker.


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Hi Oly! I took you off of IGNORE just to see if you were saying anything worthwhile. I should have known better.
> 'Bye Oly!


There you go...when you see that little link "View Ignored Content" just resist the urge to click it.


----------



## olyman (Jun 10, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> i heard he sends everything straight down the hill too and pegs the nearest one of his high stumps to eliminate bucking for himself LOL oh the lazy bullbucker.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2015)

svk said:


> There you go...when you see that little link "View Ignored Content" just resist the urge to click it.


 
Gee, thanks for the advice.


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2015)

Always happy to help


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

svk said:


> Always happy to help


Does the software allow Bob to put himself on ignore? Lol


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Does the software allow Bob to put himself on ignore? Lol


The Goat pointed out Xenforo has the ability to do "Forced Ignore" but apparently it's not an approved add-on so there could be security leaks. Otherwise if we threw about a half dozen people in there the amount of flagged posts in this place would drop significantly.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 10, 2015)

svk said:


> The Goat pointed out Xenforo has the ability to do "Forced Ignore" but apparently it's not an approved add-on so there could be security leaks


Because AS is always up and running properly, right?[emoji1] and we wouldn't want that to change.


----------



## Big_Wood (Jun 10, 2015)

svk said:


> The Goat pointed out Xenforo has the ability to do "Forced Ignore" but apparently it's not an approved add-on so there could be security leaks. Otherwise if we threw about a half dozen people in there the amount of flagged posts in this place would drop significantly.



there must be some real anal members here. heck, i don't recall ever reporting a post. i mean i think i did it to a friend once or twice to mess with him but i think that was on another forum.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 10, 2015)

Reported


----------



## the GOAT (Jun 10, 2015)

svk said:


> The Goat pointed out Xenforo has the ability to do "Forced Ignore" but apparently it's not an approved add-on so there could be security leaks. Otherwise if we threw about a half dozen people in there the amount of flagged posts in this place would drop significantly.


You could always ban them and then use an evercookie to infect their computer with malware that alerts admin whenever they create a new account. Even if they use a new IP... Some other forum have tried that.

Of course once they realize what you've done they would probably just use a TOR browser.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 10, 2015)

Yeah, don't do that.


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> there must be some real anal members here. heck, i don't recall ever reporting a post. i mean i think i did it to a friend once or twice to mess with him but i think that was on another forum.


It's not really all that often but with thousands of members it ebbs and flows.


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 10, 2015)

westcoaster90 said:


> there must be some real anal members here. heck, i don't recall ever reporting a post. i mean i think i did it to a friend once or twice to mess with him but i think that was on another forum.


I report Spam, and anything I believe is an Ape-ing.


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 10, 2015)

Adult discussion? I may suggest you might be better off elsewhere...


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 10, 2015)

OK I'm back so let's see what was done while I was away. I checked in with Gypo but he was passed out behind the bar. I guess he was tired. I've never seen anyone sleep on a pile of donuts before. Oh well, to each his own. slowp must have been teaching religion cause I see a mound of burned out Scandahoovian candles and Viking axes stuck in every tree behind the bar. I don't approve of using that picture of HBRN as a target BTW. The dumpster has been rifled through so I guess Northman is here somewhere. (Nobody shot him, right?). I saw a green glow out behind the fuel dock so I guess the reactor is coming along. Do all the local moose have six legs?

We need an experienced rigging crew and I found them standing in front of Home Depot. They all said they had been working for the Cartel. Is that a logging company up here? When they show up be nice to them. Please don't ask how they can fit eight guys in a Chevy Malibu. Oh, their last name is Garcia. All of them. They are doing their own forestry project growing something out behind the reactor. Don't go back there, it's supposed to be some sensitive tomato plant that doesn't bare fruit.

The cutters are driving in from the Midwest. They have the shiniest jack up four wheels drive trucks you have ever seen. The have never used four wheel drive so we might have a teachable moment when they arrive. They were very positive on their experience too. They talked about having their bars buried in hardwood at 18,000 rpm and they will cut down a real big fir in seconds. They don't have any wedges or axes and they seemed a bit confused when I said they couldn't back the truck up to each tree but it's all good. Do we have any extra hard hats? Anyways they were all real enthusiastic about oil ratios (whatever that is) and porting (whatever that is), and modified mufflers (whatever that is). Oh and do we have any chainsaw wax, what ever that is?

So, tomorrow's breakfast is scrambled bear kidneysand onions served with donuts and coffee. Gypo says we all have to drink a minimum of 1 liter (what ever that is) of coffee for breakfast and lunch. Oh and I almost forgot about lunch. It is a real treat boys. Bear liver and onions, tater tots, and fava beans. And donuts and coffee. Dinner is fish sticks (we don't want to run out of bear. Or onions. Eat up boys cause what ever is left over will be the next breakfast.

A couple of minor details BTW. We have no soap or toilet paper yet. Credit problems, ya know. Always have a clean sock with you to filter the water and don't swat the wasp nest in the bunkhouse.

And always remember Gypo is always thinking about your safety. If you ever see him sober tell him "Thanks".


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 10, 2015)

ummm......hmmm...........yeah...............


is there another camp farther north?


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 10, 2015)

I do have some new holes in my shirts, may be from bullets, hard ta tell one from da other...

No large leaks as yet...


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 10, 2015)

2dogs said:


> *OK I'm back...*


 That has to be the best post I've ever read on this forum 
*


----------



## svk (Jun 10, 2015)

Meanwhile, inside Whitespider and Oly's tent....


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 10, 2015)

It sounds like our drinking crew has a logging problem. Lol


----------



## madhatte (Jun 11, 2015)

We still haven't gotten rid of the onions.


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 11, 2015)

svk said:


> *Meanwhile, inside Whitespider and Oly's tent....*


Tent?? Tent‼ A tent??‼??‼
Listen, if there ain't A/C, flush toilets, hot showers, clean sheets, easy chairs, and friendly women at this so-called camp... I'm friggin' out‼
Well... that is... unless someone else is supplying the cold beer... then I'm still in... but under noted protest.
*


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 11, 2015)

The "easy" women are back in town, and they are $200 an hour.

And this is the PNW you should be more concerned about heat then AC


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## Whitespider (Jun 11, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> *this is the PNW you should be more concerned about heat then AC*


LOL ‼
I'm from the upper mid-west... I grew up with the rule we couldn't go swimming in the lake until the morning temp reached 60°.
We run the A/C when temps are in the 60s, and don't turn the heat on until mid-afternoon temps drop below 45°... and stay there.
I'll bring an extra sweatshirt... it will be fine... if it's raining rather than snowing, there ain't no need for heat.
But... I may need to invest in some rain gear 
*


----------



## BeatCJ (Jun 11, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> But... I may need to invest in some rain gear
> *



So you fish, too?


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 11, 2015)

BeatCJ said:


> *So you fish, too?*


I'm from Iowa; a good ol' Iowa boy never leaves the house without being prepared... fish pole, firearm, and a cooler packed full'a beer.

*


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 11, 2015)

Whitespider said:


> LOL ‼
> I'm from the upper mid-west... I grew up with the rule we couldn't go swimming in the lake until the morning temp reached 60°.
> We run the A/C when temps are in the 60s, and don't turn the heat on until mid-afternoon temps drop below 45°... and stay there.
> I'll bring an extra sweatshirt... it will be fine... if it's raining rather than snowing, there ain't no need for heat.
> ...


Don't move here .........


----------



## svk (Jun 11, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> Don't move here .........



Too late, apparently.



Whitespider said:


> *I'VE MOVED HERE*


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 11, 2015)

Our stump inspector just arrived in camp.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 12, 2015)

I guess I'm not the only one to autograph their stump.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 18, 2015)

I havent signed a stump yet, but Im sure I pissed on one a time or two. I have a pictue of DC doing a full moon Cahoon on a 6' stump, but I shan't post it here. Where has that lil weasel been anyway?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 26, 2015)

Progress update. The camp is coming along nicely boys. We got soap and thanks to Madhatte enough hot water to last 10,000 years. Still no toilet paper but those safety manuals and corncobs are working fine. Gologit got in trouble for landing the plane in the 7-Eleven parking lot to buy smokes. The cops wrote him a ticket and he returned the favor by crop dusting the police station. When they wake up they are going to be PO'ed. Huskstihl told me an AS mod came up to check on us. The mod was feeling sick so doc checked him out and said he was fully impacted. You know, full of...feces. Doc gave him a big box of exlax, told him they were breath mints and sent him back home. Caused a big hazmat on the highway. Check CNN for details.

All the "fallers" went back home. They were arguing about oil ratios and throwing their purses at each other when they left. Maybe somebody can explain that to me someday. BTW they used up all the chainsaw wax.

We got a fresh truck load of onions, coffee, and donut fixins. The bear meat is starting to turn so we need to eat it all in the next week or two.(We got more bear, more on that in a minute). Gypo says to not buy anymore beer cause his homebrew is about ready. He calls it "Hair of the Bear". I threw up my first glass but after the hallucinations stopped it tasted pretty good. Just make sure to pour it into glass, it sees to dissolve plastic. Gypo left a bucket of "beer" outside last night cause it was stinking up the bar and guess what a bear drank it all. We found it dead in a pool of vomit so good news, we got more bear meat!

OSHA sent in a SWAT team trying to find their two inspectors. We don't know nothin bout that! OK?! Speaking of safety, Northman had a severe kickback right across his chest. The chain ripped his shirt but his chest hair wrapped around the sprocket and stopped the saw. Dupont was up here examining his hair. It took three shots from the tranquilizer gun and a box of candy to get him to stop fighting. Northman like candy!

We are getting the wood out though. Some guy named Thom (is that really a name) is really excited and counts each load. He says we can all be famous if we just learned to hate each other. I told him the the guys and gals working here don't talk much, they just work. He left muttering. He said the season is ending soon whatever that means. Oh and he wants to see the nuclear powered yarder.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 26, 2015)

So... this is all going to me aired on the next episode of AxeMen? Well scripted, just like that show is.

Oh, and I want first dibbs on the Madrone and white oak cull logs and any good Doug slash for firewood.



2dogs said:


> Progress update. The camp is coming along nicely boys. We got soap and thanks to Madhatte enough hot water to last 10,000 years. Still no toilet paper but those safety manuals and corncobs are working fine. Gologit got in trouble for landing the plane in the 7-Eleven parking lot to buy smokes. The cops wrote him a ticket and he returned the favor by crop dusting the police station. When they wake up they are going to be PO'ed. Huskstihl told me an AS mod came up to check on us. The mod was feeling sick so doc checked him out and said he was fully impacted. You know, full of...feces. Doc gave him a big box of exlax, told him they were breath mints and sent him back home. Caused a big hazmat on the highway. Check CNN for details.
> 
> All the "fallers" went back home. They were arguing about oil ratios and throwing their purses at each other when they left. Maybe somebody can explain that to me someday. BTW they used up all the chainsaw wax.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 26, 2015)

Windthrown someone told me you can read a book without moving our lips. Is that really possible? If that's true then maybe you could read to us about Henry Stamper. That book has too many big words. We'll pay you with beer and bear meat.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 26, 2015)

Well, SAGN is one hard book to read, even for a college grad like myself. Watch the movie instead. Much better, and fewer tangents. The book was hard for me to read because Kesey messes with your mind. On purpose. The book is set in central west Oregon, but then he mixes up Reedsport, Mapleton, Eugene, Yoncalla and other similar places into one. It was confusing for me having lived in that area. Seemingly that is how he saw that area when he was doing LSD and traipsing around with the Merry Pranksters on a hippie bus. Kesey also messes with grammar. While the movie overseas was called "Never Give An Inch," the phrase in the book, scrawled in Henry Stamper Sr's hand with a yellow logging marker on Hank Jr's wall when he was a baby was, "Never Give A Inch." A, not an. But people automatically rephrase it in their heads.

I do not care for bear meat. But I will take all the elk that you have. We can grill it on an overheating V8 engine valve cover. I also drink Corona with lime, and PBR. I got hooked on the Coronas while I was living in Sandy Eggo. PBR I got used to because that was the only beer that my ex would not drink. Otherwise she would drink all the beer when I was up falling trees or cutting what Kesey called "the Hellish greenery".


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2015)

Further. That's the answer. Anybody know the question?


----------



## windthrown (Jun 26, 2015)

Um, what is the Brush Ape?


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 26, 2015)

"second to the right, and straight on till morning". Anyone?


----------



## windthrown (Jun 26, 2015)

What is morning wood?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Um, what is the Brush Ape?


Nope. You, of all people, should know this one. Think "Merry Pranksters". Think "conveyance".


----------



## bitzer (Jun 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Further. That's the answer. Anybody know the question?


Thats the name of the merry pranksters bus.

I mean, what is the name of the merry pranksters bus?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Thats the name of the merry pranksters bus.
> 
> I mean, what is the name of the merry pranksters bus?


----------



## bitzer (Jun 26, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Progress update. The camp is coming along nicely boys. We got soap and thanks to Madhatte enough hot water to last 10,000 years. Still no toilet paper but those safety manuals and corncobs are working fine. Gologit got in trouble for landing the plane in the 7-Eleven parking lot to buy smokes. The cops wrote him a ticket and he returned the favor by crop dusting the police station. When they wake up they are going to be PO'ed. Huskstihl told me an AS mod came up to check on us. The mod was feeling sick so doc checked him out and said he was fully impacted. You know, full of...feces. Doc gave him a big box of exlax, told him they were breath mints and sent him back home. Caused a big hazmat on the highway. Check CNN for details.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you got me to actually laugh out loud. Thats tough to do ya know. It was the part about tranqing northy.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 26, 2015)

Oh man, sorry. Those brain cells are long dead by now.



bitzer said:


> Thats the name of the merry pranksters bus.
> 
> I mean, what is the name of the merry pranksters bus?


----------



## bitzer (Jun 26, 2015)

Gologit said:


>


Those dam hippies I tell ya. They ruined it for everyone.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 26, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Those dam hippies I tell ya. They ruined it for everyone.



Yup. But they sure had fun doing it. As nearly as they can remember at least.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 26, 2015)

Imagine if they had Facebook in the 70s?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 26, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Progress update.



Imma just suggest real quick that this right here is the post of the year. It will be very, very difficult to best.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 26, 2015)

Second star on the right, straight on till morning.

Never Never land... you know the land of children and fairies (or capitol hill in seattle...)

DuPont took about 4 pounds of chest hair, I'm suddenly height weight proportionate...

No you can't have any candy.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 27, 2015)

"second on the right..." Disney added the word "star". Full points awarded anyway.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 27, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Well, SAGN is one hard book to read, even for a college grad like myself. Watch the movie instead. Much better, and fewer tangents. The book was hard for me to read because Kesey messes with your mind. On purpose. The book is set in central west Oregon, but then he mixes up Reedsport, Mapleton, Eugene, Yoncalla and other similar places into one. It was confusing for me having lived in that area. Seemingly that is how he saw that area when he was doing LSD and traipsing around with the Merry Pranksters on a hippie bus. Kesey also messes with grammar. While the movie overseas was called "Never Give An Inch," the phrase in the book, scrawled in Henry Stamper Sr's hand with a yellow logging marker on Hank Jr's wall when he was a baby was, "Never Give A Inch." A, not an. But people automatically rephrase it in their heads.
> 
> I do not care for bear meat. But I will take all the elk that you have. We can grill it on an overheating V8 engine valve cover. I also drink Corona with lime, and PBR. I got hooked on the Coronas while I was living in Sandy Eggo. PBR I got used to because that was the only beer that my ex would not drink. Otherwise she would drink all the beer when I was up falling trees or cutting what Kesey called "the Hellish greenery".




I think it was actually "never give a god damn inch" I know what it said in the living room tho. I read the book first. I've also read Cukoos nest. Kesey was pretty impressed with himself. Good books, but he likes to show off a little.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 27, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I think it was actually "never give a god damn inch" I know what it said in the living room tho. I read the book first. I've also read Cukoos nest. Kesey was pretty impressed with himself. Good books, but he likes to show off a little.



Those brain cells are still working. Its NEVER GINE A INCH in all caps, written three times for emphasis on page 31. I am always amazed that he only wrote two books and gained that much notoriety. He was stoned out of his mind most of the time. Read Tom Wolf's book, _The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test_ if you want to know about that time and place in the late 60s.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 27, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Second star on the right, straight on till morning.
> 
> Never Never land... you know the land of children and fairies (or capitol hill in seattle...)



The Land of Fairies? You mean this?


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 27, 2015)

Y'all are a bunch of college educated, intellectual elitists. **** this logging camp, I'll head to one that doesn't have some sort of oprah book club. 

"If I'd wanted my kids to be sissies, I'd a named them Dr. Quinn and Medicine Woman!"


----------



## madhatte (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh no you ding dang diddly didn't. I didn't take all those naps and eat all those donettos for you to give me that ungrateful attitude.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 27, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Those brain cells are still working. Its NEVER GINE A INCH in all caps, written three times for emphasis on page 31. I am always amazed that he only wrote two books and gained that much notoriety. He was stoned out of his mind most of the time. Read Tom Wolf's book, _The Electric Kool-Aid Acid Test_ if you want to know about that time and place in the late 60s.


Yeah I read that too. On the Road, Kerouacs book- Kesey is in that book. Hunter Thompsons books. Pretty much anything from that era and then I read the books they read. Aldous Huxley- Doors of perception, stuff like that. Then I read what those guys read and so on. It was all for fun too. Yeah I'm a sicko. When you start getting into William Blake, you think you are getting near the roots, but you're not. Conrad. Nietzsche. Dostevesky. Baudelaire. Machiavelli-fun. Dante- repetitive insanity. Plato/Aristotle. On and on. I read all that stuff when I was 16-20. I try to avoid that thinking now. It really never ends. Basically you just need to find what makes you happy and stick to it. None of those guys could figure that out. 


I just need to lay steel into something 200ft or taller and I'll be good.


----------



## Joe46 (Jun 27, 2015)

All I can say is I was there, but there are big voids. As Robin Williams once said" if you remember the 60's you weren't there!"


----------



## Gologit (Jun 27, 2015)

Joe46 said:


> All I can say is I was there, but there are big voids. As Robin Williams once said" if you remember the 60's you weren't there!"




I remember get fire-hosed off the steps of Sproul Hall at UC Berkeley in the 60's with a couple of hundred other people. What I don't remember is why we were there in the first place.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 27, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I remember get fire-hosed off the steps of Sproul Hall at UC Berkeley in the 60's with a couple of hundred other people. What I don't remember is why we were there in the first place.


Prolly tree-hugging


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 27, 2015)

Gologit said:


> I remember get fire-hosed off the steps of Sproul Hall at UC Berkeley in the 60's with a couple of hundred other people. What I don't remember is why we were there in the first place.



Dem hippie gurlz are cute... otherwise not worth it


----------



## windthrown (Jun 27, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Dem hippie gurlz are cute... otherwise not worth it



Um, if they bathed they were OK. Sometimes the smell... *cough* 

Was a time living in Monterey, CA that we would go to Carmel on Highway 1 and see 100 hippies thumbing rides to Big Sur. Big Sur was a holy mecca for hippies. We lived near the Monterey Fairgrounds and the one and only Monterey Pop Festival was LOUD as can be. Opened the bedroom window to hear Hendrix, The Who, and Janis Joplin. That was the "Summer of Love." California (and even Monterey) was a cheap place to live then. No longer.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 27, 2015)

I do quite a bit of work just north of Big Sur, including today. There are still hippies in Big Sur but there are more millionaires. Just for fun google the menu at Sierra Mar restaurant. Hide your credit card first.

Windthrow are you familiar with Hwy 101 just north of King City? I was asked today to bid on the removal of 318 very large eucalyptus that line the highway.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2015)

You guys are old. Haha! That all happened about 20 years before I was born. I wish I could have been there when they were cutting old growth every day.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2015)

Bitz? You're younger than me? I thought we were about the same age (42).


----------



## svk (Jun 28, 2015)

Old fogeys....


----------



## windthrown (Jun 28, 2015)

2dogs said:


> I do quite a bit of work just north of Big Sur, including today. There are still hippies in Big Sur but there are more millionaires. Just for fun google the menu at Sierra Mar restaurant. Hide your credit card first.
> 
> Windthrow are you familiar with Hwy 101 just north of King City? I was asked today to bid on the removal of 318 very large eucalyptus that line the highway.



I spent a lot of time in Big Sur and down through Pacific Valley and Cambria. Also Carmel Valley out to Arroyo Seco and toward Greenfield/King City. Also Salinas, Hollister, San Juan, Santa Cruz, etc. etc. I lived in Monterey, PG and Carmel Valley for 20 years. In Carmel Valley I lived with a bunch of tree butchers that worked out of Greenfield. I know where those giant eucs are on 101. They have been there forever. That is going to be one hell of a job. I would love to have the firewood from those trees. Lifetime supply of high heat. You are going to need more than one 661 and some big bars. Throw in a few big Brush Bandits as well. I used to harvest eucs with my brother down in Garrapata on D ick Kelty's estate. He used to have a trout farm and a lot of land down there. He invented the internal frame Kelty backpack. That wood was hard and once it was dry it was near impossible to cut. Bid high. That is a lot of work. I suppose you could process the firewood and sell that as well. There has to be at least 1 MBF per tree, which is 3 cords of firewood. 1,000 cords x $300 per cord = $300 grand. Not chump change. Have to truck and process the wood though, season it, and then deliver it. God knows what you are going to do with all the limbs, chips and leaves. Gonna be some big piles of wood and chips for sure.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 28, 2015)

Know what species of eucs? Maybe some viable lumber/slabs in 'em ? Are they big? If so:



or

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Holman-Enterprises-Ltd/1486052478319960

or


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 28, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Bitz? You're younger than me? I thought we were about the same age (42).


Bitz is just a kid. A foul-mouthed, excessively procreating kid, but a kid nonetheless. Nate, it's funny that you are the same age as Aaron and Handsome Mike, as you act old enough to be their father!


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Bitz? You're younger than me? I thought we were about the same age (42).


33 Thats born in '82 to save you the math. I feel about 10 years older.


----------



## bitzer (Jun 28, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Bitz is just a kid. A foul-mouthed, excessively procreating kid, but a kid nonetheless. Nate, it's funny that you are the same age as Aaron and Handsome Mike, as you act old enough to be their father!


Mike acts like hes about 90. Clint is only a year or two younger then him, but gets lumped in with the young guys. I'd cuss right now, but that just wouldn't be polite. You should hear me after a few beers or jacks. Then the real foul language starts.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 28, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I wish I could have been there when they were cutting old growth every day.



It was noisy.


----------



## Bwildered (Jun 28, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Know what species of eucs? Maybe some viable lumber/slabs in 'em ? Are they big? If so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one looked like flooded or Sydney blue gum.
Thansk


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 28, 2015)

bitzer said:


> Mike acts like hes about 90. Clint is only a year or two younger then him, but gets lumped in with the young guys. I'd cuss right now, but that just wouldn't be polite. You should hear me after a few beers or jacks. Then the real foul language starts.


How is ol' Clinton faring these days?


----------



## windthrown (Jun 28, 2015)

There are many species of eucs in California. Some are even hybrid species that are unique to California now. There was a big trade of trees 120 some odd years ago when the Monterey pines (radiatas) went to Oz and NZ, and the eucs came to CA. Some are continually planted here in Oregon, but every 5 to 10 years or so a good 10 deg. F. killing frost comes along and does them in. I get them for firewood after those years. My guess on the big ones on Highway 101 north of KC would be blue gums. Those are the most common in Northern CA and they were commonly planted by settlers after the gold rush days when many native tree stands were wiped out for wood. They have strips of bark that constantly shed off the trees. They commonly get over 200 feet tall there. As for milling them, I do not know of any demand for blue gum lumber in CA. Far West lists some for sale, but only turning blanks. They dropped all the eucs on Angel Island and a lot of other suburban and urban parks when I was living in the SF Bay Area. They just left them lay there to rot as logs. Some more pretty euc wood is being milled sporadically in SoCal, similar to Madrone here. I know of only 2 mills that process Madrone in Oregon though.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 28, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> How is ol' Clinton faring these days?



Clinton? Do you mean...


Hillary, Billary Doc?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 28, 2015)

Bwildered said:


> The first one looked like flooded or Sydney blue gum.
> Thansk


 Seemed quite a wavy grain, so maybe botryoides rather than saligna?


windthrown said:


> As for milling them, I do not know of any demand for blue gum lumber in CA.


 Could be quite a lucrative niche because it makes for wonderful flooring. hard and beautiful. The heartwood is durable enough for external use like decking (can splinter a wee bit but nowhere near as bad as some other decking materials used here) and joinery but probably wont last much beyond 15 years in-ground. Quite a belligerent wood to mill and season though. Good firewood.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 28, 2015)

windthrown said:


> There are many species of eucs in California. Some are even hybrid species that are unique to California now. There was a big trade of trees 120 some odd years ago when the Monterey pines (radiatas) went to Oz and NZ, and the eucs came to CA. Some are continually planted here in Oregon, but every 5 to 10 years or so a good 10 deg. F. killing frost comes along and does them in. I get them for firewood after those years. My guess on the big ones on Highway 101 north of KC would be blue gums. Those are the most common in Northern CA and they were commonly planted by settlers after the gold rush days when many native tree stands were wiped out for wood. They have strips of bark that constantly shed off the trees. They commonly get over 200 feet tall there. As for milling them, I do not know of any demand for blue gum lumber in CA. Far West lists some for sale, but only turning blanks. They dropped all the eucs on Angel Island and a lot of other suburban and urban parks when I was living in the SF Bay Area. They just left them lay there to rot as logs. Some more pretty euc wood is being milled sporadically in SoCal, similar to Madrone here. I know of only 2 mills that process Madrone in Oregon though.



The 'ologists and engineers refer to them as blue gum trees but I don't know for sure. Many many of these trees were planted as wind brakes throughout Cali. They are at an age where they are dropping limbs, sometimes very large car crushing size limbs. These trees are thick with shed bark and leaves. They are great habitat for rats and rattle snakes. 8' dbh trees are not uncommon.

The problem is getting rid of the wood. (The same goes for Monterey pines, many planted by the CCC in the 1930's). We have buried some of the tree trunks, some, years ago, went to China for paper. Euc produces a very white paper I'm told. A few lower trunks mayb 8' tall went to make tree house (hobbit houses) for wealthy families. The tree house maker would split the trunk and carve out the middle and make a doll/hobbit house and reassemble in someone's back yard. I never did see one but I have seen a couple made from redwood.

As far as milling goes eucs have a reputation for twisting badly. Some guys have just milled the wood into cants and let them season a couple of years before final milling. I have used euc for fence and corral boards, it is really strong, but the twist was pretty bad. A full dimension 3X6 is one strong peace of wood that horses can't break. Even cattle have a tough time, sorta. Speaking of that I slept in today till 0730 till the phone rang and told me a cow was out sight seeing on the roadway. The cops had him in before I got there, they like doing that kind of stuff.


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 28, 2015)

Well, let's just hope it wouldn't go like this. I've cut and pasted this out of some old archives of my hometown newspaper. This is how it was in 1905. Maybe today what might happen is us folks in the political forum somehow wind up in a logging camp, get drunk, and start arguing about politics and then guns get pulled. Anyhow, here's the quoted text:

Friday, August 10, 1905

Last Sunday as the hands at one of the lumber camps of the Little River Lumber
Company, in the upper end of Tuckaleechee Cove, were enjoying themselves
telling yarns and drinking, they had a misunderstanding and several pulled
pistols and began shooting around freely to prove their argument. As usual the
innocent bystander occupied all the danger spots. Tom Messner was standing in
the door of his cabin when a bullet hit him in the leg, inflicting an ugly
wound. His partner, Walter Heffner, a Carolinian about 26 years old, went to
his assistance, and, as he stooped over, a bullet ripped up his back and cut
an artery in his arm. Another hand, when the stray bullets came whistling
around, thought the shooting was for his benefit. So he drove into his cabin
and contributed a few shots from his trusty Winchester. There was so much
miscellaneous shooting going on that it would be impossible to say whose
bullets did the damage. Heffner was bleeding badly and was seen to be in
serious condition. He was bandaged and put on a hand-car, and a force started
with him for Knoxville, 40 miles away, to place him in a hospital. But before
they had covered half the distance, while near Hubbard Siding, the wounded man
died. The body was brought to this city and taken to Pflanze’s undertaking
establishment, where it was prepared for burial and the next morning sent to
his home in North Carolina. It is claimed that the men in these lumber camps
are regularly supplied with moonshine whiskey from up in the mountains, and
that this together with the habit of carrying pistols, is responsible for
nearly all the troubles and disturbances in these lumber camps, as all who
know the hands employed there declare that they are as nice and orderly a lot
of men, when sober, as are to be found anywhere.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 28, 2015)

Those are definitely blue gums. AKA: Tasmanian blue gum, Southern blue gum, Eucalyptus globulus. Invasive as all heck in California. Probably on the order of 130 years old or more (Highway 101 is a really old road gong back to Spanish colonial days; El Camino Real). Long haul to the pulp mills from there. Not worth the hauling cost. I do not even know where the closest chip or pulp mill would be down there. There are large stands of red gum eucs up around Red Bluff along I-5 that some guy planted to make hog fuel with (fat wood chips for burning). The venture failed as the cost was too high to generate electricity with it. Shipping to China would be out of Alameda or Oakland I guess. Too expensive. Hobbit houses? That is a laugh. Never heard of that outside of NZ. Firewood galore though. I would haul it here and process it into firewood. But getting it here would be prohibitive. Maybe blow them up as tank targets at Hunter Ligget? Or haul them over the Naciamento-Furgason Road and make rafts out of them in Pacific Valley and sail them to Hawaii. Make a documentary or a reality TV show out of it? Hollywood is not that far away down 101. Slash burning on site is likely out of the question. Maybe hire some artist to make them into a highway road-side exhibit? If it were Oregon, you could float them down the mighty Salinas River in a raft to Moss Landing. Heh heh heh... but that river usually goes dry around Greenfield. May not be any water in it after this drought. Cut it into pieces and sell it to tourists along 101? OK, that is all the ideas that I have.

Neighbors' cows and bulls get out here regularly. Part of rural life here.



2dogs said:


> The 'ologists and engineers refer to them as blue gum trees but I don't know for sure. Many many of these trees were planted as wind brakes throughout Cali. They are at an age where they are dropping limbs, sometimes very large car crushing size limbs. These trees are thick with shed bark and leaves. They are great habitat for rats and rattle snakes. 8' dbh trees are not uncommon.
> 
> The problem is getting rid of the wood. (The same goes for Monterey pines, many planted by the CCC in the 1930's). We have buried some of the tree trunks, some, years ago, went to China for paper. Euc produces a very white paper I'm told. A few lower trunks mayb 8' tall went to make tree house (hobbit houses) for wealthy families. The tree house maker would split the trunk and carve out the middle and make a doll/hobbit house and reassemble in someone's back yard. I never did see one but I have seen a couple made from redwood.
> 
> As far as milling goes eucs have a reputation for twisting badly. Some guys have just milled the wood into cants and let them season a couple of years before final milling. I have used euc for fence and corral boards, it is really strong, but the twist was pretty bad. A full dimension 3X6 is one strong peace of wood that horses can't break. Even cattle have a tough time, sorta. Speaking of that I slept in today till 0730 till the phone rang and told me a cow was out sight seeing on the roadway. The cops had him in before I got there, they like doing that kind of stuff.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 29, 2015)

I think in the book, The Koolaid Acid Test by Thomas Wolfe? When the Merry Prangsters got to the east coast they tore kelp out of the ocean and beat the crummy with it, singing,"Kelp, I need somebody, Kelp, not just anybody." Lol


----------



## windthrown (Jun 29, 2015)

Yes, but it was in California and the kelp flogging and song were separate events. The Prangsters flogged the bus with kelp at Asilomar Beach (in Pacific Grove, near Monterey where I lived then). That was at an Asilomar conference of the Unitarian Church which my family belonged to at that time. The Pranksters were asked to leave by the church after that, but they hung around. Later on the closing day the kids at the conference put on a play, and that included the song, "Kelp I need Somebody". I was not at the conference, but I heard about it. That was about the time that the Unitarian minister told us to burn our draft cards. I was too young to have a draft card then. Actually the VN war ended just before I turned 18.



Gypo Logger said:


> I think in the book, The Koolaid Acid Test by Thomas Wolfe? When the Merry Prangsters got to the east coast they tore kelp out of the ocean and beat the crummy with it, singing,"Kelp, I need somebody, Kelp, not just anybody." Lol


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

I kinda had the story turned around a bit didn't I? Lol. I heard Kesey wasn't too thrilled when OFOTCN movie was different than his book.
Been trying to find a signed copy of Sometimes a Great Notion with dustjacket, but I don't have 5 G's. I'll settle for a readers paperback copy though as I haven't read the book yet.
John


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

Where's @2dogs? I'm ready for my bedtime story.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Where's @2dogs? I'm ready for my bedtime story.


I swear that half the time I think u'r me


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I swear that half the time I think u'r me


I used to think you were bigger than me.


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I used to think you were bigger than me.


But honestly. I came up with the name on my own. Got here and I'm like wtf? There's 2 other guys thinking the same thing


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I swear that half the time I think u'r me


My avatar's sexier than yours too. How often do you see a redhead with her boobs out?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> I used to think you were bigger than me.


Don't worry about it,Im just a sawed off little runt myself and never worried about it. Lol


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 30, 2015)

It's a stupid name. I just wanted to ask one question three years ago, and I panicked at the user name thingie. And I typically don't panic. Unless I'm at the disco.


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> It's a stupid name. I just wanted to ask one question three years ago, and I panicked at the user name thingie. And I typically don't panic. Unless I'm at the disco.


Me too. I just don't do the discoshit


----------



## madhatte (Jun 30, 2015)

Ah, my nerdzz, I know how it is.


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Don't worry about it,Im a sawed off little runt myself and never worried about it. Lol


Wasn't worried much lol. After I was here for a week or so I saw his name and his avatar. Damn, there's a big sumbich. Then I saw his pics with jeremy. 
I thought somewhere I read he was a dr. And then nothing else led me to believe that. 

Sooo.....here I am...wondering what diet Jon boy used. And what he does for a day job lol.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 30, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Nate, it's funny that you are the same age as Aaron and Handsome Mike, as you act old enough to be their father!



I'm slow to anger and fast to joke. I'd rather lead by cajoling than by yelling. I've got lots of experience with way worse people than show up here so my temper is long and my patience unchallenged. F&L is my people and you clowns are a hoot to hang out with. If I ever start to get cranky I expect the lot of you to force-feed me PBR until my attitude improves.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Wasn't worried much lol. After I was here for a week or so I saw his name and his avatar. Damn, there's a big sumbich. Then I saw his pics with jeremy.
> I thought somewhere I read he was a dr. And then nothing else led me to believe that.
> 
> Sooo.....here I am...wondering what diet Jon boy used. And what he does for a day job lol.


Ya, sometimes I mixed you two Hort Wankers up, but from a distance Jon appears to be better looking than you, which is a big plus in the bush.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

madhatte said:


> I'm slow to anger and fast to joke. I'd rather lead by cajoling than by yelling. I've got lots of experience with way worse people than show up here so my temper is long and my patience unchallenged. F&L is my people and you clowns are a hoot to hang out with. If I ever start to get cranky I expect the lot of you to force-feed me PBR until my attitude improves.


As long as none of us take ourselves too seriously, then we should all be ok.


----------



## huskihl (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Ya, sometimes I mixed you two Hort Wankers up, but from a distance Jon appears to be better looking than you, which is a big plus in the bush.


Well maybe you need corrective lenses then. My booze hag avatar is exactly what you need in the bush. She's already into her 3rd bottle. You'd never forget a night with her.























Where's 2dogs?


----------



## windthrown (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I kinda had the story turned around a bit didn't I? Lol. I heard Kesey wasn't too thrilled when OFOTCN movie was different than his book.
> Been trying to find a signed copy of Sometimes a Great Notion with dustjacket, but I don't have 5 G's. I'll settle for a readers paperback copy though as I haven't read the book yet.
> John



Yes, Kesey was upset with the script of Cuckoo, because they had him rewrite the script from the view of McMurphy and not the Indian Chief (as it was in the book). He later sued the producers (including Michael Douglas) for big bucks, which he won in court. He was also said to not have gotten along with Jack Nicholson at all, and he was snubbed at the Oscars where Cuckoo got 9 nominations.

SAGN also had its production problems. It was an independent film produced by Paul Newman. In early production of SAGN, Paul Newman broke his ankle on the beach while riding a motorcycle. At that time the first director also quit (Newman later said he was fired), so production was stopped. Then Newman became the director. That year it did not rain much in Oregon, like this year, and they did not get the wet effect that they wanted for the film. For unknown reasons, Newman kept the release withheld on DVD. It was a very scarce movie on VHS. We shared a few VHS copies on AS here and I got a borrowed copy, watched it with my ex and then sent it along. .

You have not read the greatest book about Gyppo loggers ever written? Say what?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

We always save the best till the last. I didnt really twig to the movie though.I really hated that prick Henry Fonda, reminded me of Gologit. Lol. I really liked Lee Remick though, she always said the right thing.


----------



## windthrown (Jun 30, 2015)

Trust me, Bob is nothing like Henry Fonda. At least in person. Also the book is 10x better than the movie was. That was the main criticism after it came out. Newman was too timid with the scenes. Save for the last scene (which is right out of the book), and the one where Hank saws the union boss' desk in half. Best scene in that movie I think (and my sentiment toward unions):


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

Is Paul Newman still around? He looked a bit limp wristed in a few of the scenes, but did a great job when he was trying so save Sarandin. There's more green in finding a first edition of the book than there is in logging.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 30, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Trust me, Bob is nothing like Henry Fonda.



You have disapointed me! Lol


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 30, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Wasn't worried much lol. After I was here for a week or so I saw his name and his avatar. Damn, there's a big sumbich.
> 
> Sooo.....here I am...wondering what diet Jon boy used. And what he does for a day job lol.


I put up Mike Lee's photo as my avatar pic as a joke on another site a year or so ago. In dead seriousness, people were sooooo much more polite when they thought that was me, that I've kept it. With Mike's permission of course. I'm a heterosexual male escort as my day (and night) job


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 30, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Is Paul Newman still around? He looked a bit limp wristed in a few of the scenes, but did a great job when he was trying so save Sarandin. There's more green in finding a first edition of the book than there is in logging.



Mr Paul Newman is since departed.

personally I felt the movie followed the book better then most, the book has a bunch of existential fluff, though they really should have left the part where Bub gets his self blowed up...

And yeah it did look a bit dry for what the book described... thats cause they filmed it in Warshington near Olympia... don't move here

Also please note that Mr. Newman did in fact climb and top that tree, and didn't look like an actor while doing it.


----------



## Bwildered (Jul 1, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> Seemed quite a wavy grain, so maybe botryoides rather than saligna?
> Could be quite a lucrative niche because it makes for wonderful flooring. hard and beautiful. The heartwood is durable enough for external use like decking (can splinter a wee bit but nowhere near as bad as some other decking materials used here) and joinery but probably wont last much beyond 15 years in-ground. Quite a belligerent wood to mill and season though. Good firewood.


The bark isn't like botryoides, it looked like it was filmed in aotaeroa, fast growing it can range from a nice pink to red colour, I just have to look out my window to see stands of it. From the bark it really looks like eucalyptus grandis because of the clear uniform smooth bark & the timber colour is vertually the same as saligna without ranging to a deep red.
Thansk


----------



## windthrown (Jul 1, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> Mr Paul Newman is since departed.
> 
> personally I felt the movie followed the book better then most, the book has a bunch of existential fluff, though they really should have left the part where Bub gets his self blowed up...
> 
> ...



Sorry, but Paul Newman most certainly did not climb and top that spar. Also the film was shot in Oregon. From my post here back in '07:

As for the question about Paul Newman doing his own tree cutting and topping? Never happened. Good Hollywood editing for those scenes. The logger who did the actual topping of the spar tree was Wayne Bryant. To make it look like Newman did the topping, they found a small hemlock along a logging road and built a platform around the base. Then they notch cut the tree and started the back cut and left a saw stuck in the back cut. Then Paul Newman climbed up the tree with his spurs a few feet above the platform and held the handle of the saw for the close-up shots. The wide angle and pan shots of him sitting on top of that topped tree was really Wayne Bryant.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 1, 2015)

When paul says "I'm guna go cut me a tail spar" and jogs off it feels super cheeseball to me.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 1, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Sorry, but Paul Newman most certainly did not climb and top that spar. Also the film was shot in Oregon. From my post here back in '07:
> 
> As for the question about Paul Newman doing his own tree cutting and topping? Never happened. Good Hollywood editing for those scenes. The logger who did the actual topping of the spar tree was Wayne Bryant. To make it look like Newman did the topping, they found a small hemlock along a logging road and built a platform around the base. Then they notch cut the tree and started the back cut and left a saw stuck in the back cut. Then Paul Newman climbed up the tree with his spurs a few feet above the platform and held the handle of the saw for the close-up shots. The wide angle and pan shots of him sitting on top of that topped tree was really Wayne Bryant.


This is all new to me Windthrown, because Dennis Cahoon said it was him topping that tree.Lol
Been looking for a copy of SAGN on Ebay. Are there any published discussions about the book as there were with OFOTCN?
Thx
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 1, 2015)

Pauls tree looks like it will never give an inch.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 1, 2015)

a


----------



## huskihl (Jul 2, 2015)

2dogs said:


> a


But....but....


----------



## KiwiBro (Jul 2, 2015)

2dogs said:


> a


He was Canadian? Who knew?


----------



## windthrown (Jul 2, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> This is all new to me Windthrown, because Dennis Cahoon said it was him topping that tree.Lol
> Been looking for a copy of SAGN on Ebay. Are there any published discussions about the book as there were with OFOTCN?
> Thx
> John



Is that one of the Brush Ape aliases? I do not know about published discussions, and none pop up in my book finder app. I use a book finding app to find the cheapest books online. Looks like Abebooks has a copy for $6 clams USD, delivered. That is about the same as the cheaper ones on Ebay. Looks like SAGN is out on BlueRay now at WalMart. I may get a copy. Looks like I can get a copy of the French movie poster too, called: Le Clan des Irreductibles. I can also get a lobby card set that has my avatar photo in it. I only want that one card though, not the set. 1st print novels are ridiculously priced on Ebay. They are not rare.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 2, 2015)

KiwiBro said:


> He was Canadian? Who knew?



That is spelled "Eh".... I have a Canook t-shirt that says so. And he could be Miny'sotan. Watch the movie Fargo and you will get Eh'd out in a hurry.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 2, 2015)

By the way, what do we do with the Brush Ape if he shows up in this logger camp? Tar and Feather him? Run him out of camp on a rail? Bury him at low tide with his neck and head exposed? Tie him to a tree and slather him with honey, and see what shows up? Hit him in the head with a live hornets nest? Or force him to hear his own AS posts and essays, endlessly on tape?


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 2, 2015)

windthrown said:


> By the way, what do we do with the Brush Ape if he shows up in this logger camp? Tar and Feather him? Run him out of camp on a rail? Bury him at low tide with his neck and head exposed? Tie him to a tree and slather him with honey, and see what shows up? Hit him in the head with a live hornets nest? Or force him to hear his own AS posts and essays, endlessly on tape?



Kill him a lot.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 2, 2015)

Windthrown..... I doubt Brush Ape would show up but if he does it could get real entertaining real quick. Start him off in the rigging.

The possibilities are endless. You could tell him you were going to change roads and have him pack a block clear to the back end. Big block. He doesn't know anything about logging so he'd never tumble to the fact that the new block could have been sent down on the rigging. Tell him to hustle it up too. When he gets back to the landing tell him he took the wrong block and you need it back on the landing. Quickly. When he gets back from _that_ trip give him another block, without a pin in it, a bigger one this time, and tell him that he's holding up the whole damn show and he better get a move on. When he comes staggering back up the hill to the landing from his latest adventure show him the pin for the block and ask him what kind of dummy takes a block out without a pin. Tell him that when he gets the pin in the block to just stay there and somebody will let him know what to do next. Send a radio with him this time.
When he gets back to the back end call him and tell him that he'll need a little Molly Hogan to hold the pin in and to wait until she shows up.
Turn your radio off.
Gather up the rest of the crew and go home. This works especially good on a Friday.

There are other things to do but this will be a good starter.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 2, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Windthrown..... I doubt Brush Ape would show up but if he does it could get real entertaining real quick. Start him off in the rigging.
> 
> The possibilities are endless. You could tell him you were going to change roads and have him pack a block clear to the back end. Big block. He doesn't know anything about logging so he'd never tumble to the fact that the new block could have been sent down on the rigging. Tell him to hustle it up too. When he gets back to the landing tell him he took the wrong block and you need it back on the landing. Quickly. When he gets back from _that_ trip give him another block, without a pin in it, a bigger one this time, and tell him that he's holding up the whole damn show and he better get a move on. When he comes staggering back up the hill to the landing from his latest adventure show him the pin for the block and ask him what kind of dummy takes a block out without a pin. Tell him that when he gets the pin in the block to just stay there and somebody will let him know what to do next. Send a radio with him this time.
> When he gets back to the pin call him and tell him that he'll need a little Molly Hogan to hold the pin in and to wait until she shows up.
> ...



So having never needed to do this... Just how long does it usually take a jack ass to quit from all this torture? Assuming that said jack ass wasn't completely stupid, and maybe woke up once a day?


----------



## Gologit (Jul 2, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> So having never needed to do this... Just how long does it usually take a jack ass to quit from all this torture? Assuming that said jack ass wasn't completely stupid, and maybe woke up once a day?



Dunno. I've never done it to anybody either. Never had to and it's really easier just to can a guy than to torment him. I've seen side rods and hook tenders who would send a new guy off on phantom errands just as kind of a sense of humor test and to see how the guy stood up. As long as nobody got hurt and production didn't suffer it was harmless.
However, for certain select individuals...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 2, 2015)

windthrown said:


> By the way, what do we do with the Brush Ape if he shows up in this logger camp? Tar and Feather him? Run him out of camp on a rail? Bury him at low tide with his neck and head exposed? Tie him to a tree and slather him with honey, and see what shows up? Hit him in the head with a live hornets nest? Or force him to hear his own AS posts and essays, endlessly on tape?


It was nice of you to try and save BA.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 2, 2015)

Daddy was a Logger:
http://chrisman.org/LyleChrisman/DaddyWasALogger.htm


----------



## bitzer (Jul 2, 2015)

I still think it was dumb how he ran the saw under water. He should have had no problem bucking him out with that set up.


----------



## Greenthorn (Jul 2, 2015)

bitzer said:


> I still think it was dumb how he ran the saw under water. He should have had no problem bucking him out with that set up.



See, McCullochs,. Stihl don't save lives..................


----------



## madhatte (Jul 2, 2015)

I never saw how that woulda fouled the carb. Movie magic, I guess.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 3, 2015)

I think if I remember correctly the points or sumsuch where fouled up by the water. Willing to bet very little money that a modern saw would probably suffer the same fate about the time the magneto got into the water.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> It was nice of you to try and save BA.View attachment 433785



In reality that scene was shot in a huge tank of water in an all night shooting. That was during Paul's heavy drinking days. He said later that they drank an entire case of scotch shooting that scene, and no one was drunk. It must have been brutal shooting.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Windthrown..... I doubt Brush Ape would show up but if he does it could get real entertaining real quick. Start him off in the rigging.
> 
> The possibilities are endless. You could tell him you were going to change roads and have him pack a block clear to the back end. Big block. He doesn't know anything about logging so he'd never tumble to the fact that the new block could have been sent down on the rigging. Tell him to hustle it up too. When he gets back to the landing tell him he took the wrong block and you need it back on the landing. Quickly. When he gets back from _that_ trip give him another block, without a pin in it, a bigger one this time, and tell him that he's holding up the whole damn show and he better get a move on. When he comes staggering back up the hill to the landing from his latest adventure show him the pin for the block and ask him what kind of dummy takes a block out without a pin. Tell him that when he gets the pin in the block to just stay there and somebody will let him know what to do next. Send a radio with him this time.
> When he gets back to the back end call him and tell him that he'll need a little Molly Hogan to hold the pin in and to wait until she shows up.
> ...



Well, assuming he makes it out of the logging camp, the crummy and to the yarding site, I would suspect we would tie him to the carriage and run him up and down the skyline a few dozen times. Then have him set chokers for a few hours. If he survives that, then have him haul a new skyline through the brush. I mean, give the brush ape a lesson in what that term means out here.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2015)

How about a job as the landing man on a helicopter side? Especially a busy side with short cycle times and lots of small wood. Bumping knots, bucking, branding, coiling chokers, making up choker bundles...all that good stuff. Have him show up the Monday after payday when some of the crew is still laying out from too much weekend fun.
He claims to be an athlete, we'll see if he likes to run. He'd probably be on his knees puking in the dirt before lunch.


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2015)

Y'all summoned an ape appearance last night with all the talk of what you would do to him.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2015)

No problem. It gives you something to do in your spare time.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 3, 2015)

With a name of Brush Ape ,wouldn't he know what a choker or a block is if he knows the slang of Brush Ape ?

BRUSH APE
A logger, usually a chokerman. You'd better be smiling when you call a logger this name, or be a very good friend.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 3, 2015)

I smell like 2-stroke, sawdust, diesel, and unfortunately, also hydro. Busy day.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

Gologit said:


> How about a job as the landing man on a helicopter side? Especially a busy side with short cycle times and lots of small wood. Bumping knots, bucking, branding, coiling chokers, making up choker bundles...all that good stuff. Have him show up the Monday after payday when some of the crew is still laying out from too much weekend fun.
> He claims to be an athlete, we'll see if he likes to run. He'd probably be on his knees puking in the dirt before lunch.



Ooooh, Helilogging. Makes yarding look easy... he claimed on that one thread to be a skilled 'feller' up and down the west coast, dropping huge old growth trees and all. He should be competition for that guy that claimed to have dropped 2 million trees in Canada. These guys, they are machines I tell you!


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

svk said:


> Y'all summoned an ape appearance last night with all the talk of what you would do to him.



We did? Did he volunteer for any of these brush ape jobs? Does he have a new ID or three?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 3, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> I smell like 2-stroke, sawdust, diesel, and unfortunately, also hydro. Busy day.


Beats the smell of aqua velva any day .


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

Trx250r180 said:


> With a name of Brush Ape ,wouldn't he know what a choker or a block is if he knows the slang of Brush Ape ?



Yes, but he likely only knows how to choke the chicken.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jul 3, 2015)

I may have LOLed a bit


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jul 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Ooooh, Helilogging. Makes yarding look easy... he claimed on that one thread to be a skilled 'feller' up and down the west coast, dropping huge old growth trees and all. He should be competition for that guy that claimed to have dropped 2 million trees in Canada. These guys, they are machines I tell you!


Holman Tree was a riot[emoji23]


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Holman Tree was a riot[emoji23]



Yah, he really riled up Gary with his BS claims (which he still believes, BTW). 2 million trees, over 20 years, 100,000 trees a year. Working 50 weeks a year, no stopping a machine like him! That is 2,000 trees a week. Great Caesar's ghost! 5 day work week, that's 'only' 400 trees a day, or 50 trees an hour. Superman or the Flash would have a hard time doing that. He dropped an average of almost one tree a minute with time to spare to do everything else. No problemo. He has someone there sharpening his loops and gassing up a second saw while he cuts, and he has another person set up the fall lines and mark the trees for him, and no limbing is needed on these trees, nor cutting to length apparently. He is a machine, I tell you! They also all fell perfectly too. No pinched bars, no barber chairs, no hung trees in the canopy, no rotators or rollers, no exploders, no gushers, no Dutch cuts, they were all cut with perfection. Its amazing! No time for pounding in wedges either. And the bigger the wood, the faster the saws cut!


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Yah, he really riled up Gary with his BS claims (which he still believes, BTW). 2 million trees, over 20 years, 100,000 trees a year. Working 50 weeks a year, no stopping a machine like him! That is 2,000 trees a week. Great Caesar's ghost! 5 day work week, that's 'only' 400 trees a day, or 50 trees an hour. Superman or the Flash would have a hard time doing that. He dropped an average of almost one tree a minute with time to spare to do everything else. No problemo. He has someone there sharpening his loops and gassing up a second saw while he cuts, and he has another person set up the fall lines and mark the trees for him, and no limbing is needed on these trees, nor cutting to length apparently. He is a machine, I tell you! They also all fell perfectly too. No pinched bars, no barber chairs, no hung trees in the canopy, no rotators or rollers, no exploders, no gushers, no Dutch cuts, they were all cut with perfection. Its amazing! No time for pounding in wedges either. And the bigger the wood, the faster the saws cut!


 

Production faller!  He finally admitted that most of his trees were about the size of grass stems but he got all pissy again when we told him to get rid of his saws and buy a weed-eater.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 3, 2015)

northmanlogging said:


> I think if I remember correctly the points or sumsuch where fouled up by the water. Willing to bet very little money that a modern saw would probably suffer the same fate about the time the magneto got into the water.


As long as you don't dunk the exhaust or intake yer good. I've got some time cutting in knee to waist deep water.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 3, 2015)

I put snorkels on all my saws. Just in case.......


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Does he have a new ID or three?


Always difficult to tell how many times he's on here until he starts talking to himself lol.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

Maybe we could try to run the BA under water and see how long before he chokes?



bitzer said:


> As long as you don't dunk the exhaust or intake yer good. I've got some time cutting in knee to waist deep water.


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Maybe we could try to run the BA under water and see how long before he chokes?


One of his other identities would come and save him.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

svk said:


> Always difficult to tell how many times he's on here until he starts talking to himself lol.



Yes, the psycho obviously has multiple personalities. Brushy, meet the Ape! Ape, meet Brushy!


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2015)

We really should start a list as there have been so many. Although he took a special liking to SS back when he was a mod.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes, and before that he had a love affair with GoLogIt. Bob still has all of his love letters from BA someplace.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jul 3, 2015)

Hwansta Blowme was my favorite alias


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Hwansta Blowme was my favorite alias


Mine too.


----------



## windthrown (Jul 3, 2015)

You mean Hwan?

I started a BA alias thread on AS. See how long it takes him to show up there.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm surprised that our mods haven't figured it out yet. BA was/is/could be/can be more than one person. And often was. Usually was as a matter of fact.
A small group of people, and no, I wasn't one of them, took turns being BA.
Hey, the owners like _traffic_, they like _hits, _and BA generated a lot of both. If the owners cared more about quality and less about quantity BA...in all his reincarnations, could never have existed.


----------



## svk (Jul 3, 2015)

Very perceptive Gologit. There are at least 3 different individuals who have posed as BA in the last few months but no one quite matches the real slim shady himself.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 3, 2015)

Madhatte and TwoDogs get to sing us asleep every night.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?list=UUBrYP6l33_UxuJlTsTR_z7A&v=kUw1pWv_W80


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 4, 2015)

Sorry, wrong song.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 5, 2015)

windthrown said:


> You mean Hwan?
> 
> I started a BA alias thread on AS. See how long it takes him to show up there.


Stamper! That gun in your sig doesn't become you! Is there anything you want to talk about? I always thought you were just another hippy like the rest of us.
John


----------



## madhatte (Jul 5, 2015)

More like


----------



## 056 kid (Jul 5, 2015)

madhatte said:


> I never saw how that woulda fouled the carb. Movie magic, I guess.



Maybe water got to the points. Ive heard that the old McCs would die sometimes after hitting a pitch pocket and the guys would have to take off the flywheel & dry out the points befor the saw would run again.


----------



## 1270d (Jul 5, 2015)

Working in the saw shop I hated the points saws. When washing them it was real easy to get the points wet, of course then they won't run.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 5, 2015)

OK, I can see that.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 5, 2015)

Yeah I didn't know that either. It still seems to me the guy coulda bucked him out. Thats a hard scene to watch.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 6, 2015)

Trouble with that scene, and its fairly accurate to the book, is.... I would start laughing too... whether I was the one doing the breathing or the one stuck under a log... then we'd both of drowned...


----------



## windthrown (Jul 10, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> Stamper! That gun in your sig doesn't become you! Is there anything you want to talk about? I always thought you were just another hippy like the rest of us.
> John



I have multiple personalities. This hippie carries a weapon or three here. I bought my AR-15 after living in San Diego and living through the Rodney King riots. They burned East San Diego just like they burned what was Watts in LA. One minute was all it took for law an order to come crashing down in one of the most (if not the most) developed cities in the world. There as mayhem for 3 days before the National Guard was armed and moved in to restore order. Similar things happened after Hurricane Katrina. I am now armed, and as my sig shows, I have a CCW permit and I carry a concealed weapon. Not always, and mostly the CCW is for carrying in my truck. I also open carry around here, and a CCW covers that as well.

As for my loading up on my other weapons, I was with my brother some years ago off-roading and white water kayaking in Southern Oregon. My brother and I had about 6 guns between the two of us. We thought maybe we were being paranoid. But... after returning from that trip, a local sheriff called me at work and wanted to know if we had seen a guy in a white PU truck out there where we had been camping. They were calling people that had been on the area to corroborate the time line and whereabouts of a person that they had in custody. As it turned out, we had missed him by about an hour. He killed 2 people and wounded several others in the campground that we were staying at. He was despondent after breaking up with his girlfriend, and went on the rampage in the mountains.

Then there is living out in the boonies with my ex in Southern Oregon, and living out here in the boonies on northern Oregon. Bears, cougars, coyotes, and now wolves are a real threat here. As are the occasional crack-heads and would be thieves from the burbs. I had a neighbor go off on me once and threaten me several times. So I started open carry of my Wilson Combat .45 in a thigh holster on my property after that. He has nothing to say to me now. Funny thing that. Shut him the fork up. I have also had multiple encounters with bears and cougars here, in southern Oregon, in northern Cali, in Wyoming, in Montana, and up at 70 Mile House in BC. Anyway the logging camp needs to be armed in my opinion, for protection from bears and big cats and wolves, and crack crazed thieves. And despondent morons, and well as any potential social upheaval. Here on the states the social upheaval is a real problem.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 10, 2015)

My .357 goes everywhere with me, sometimes I bring more, if I know I'm going somewhere less then appealing... but I try to avoid that...


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 11, 2015)

Windthrown we aint in San Diego anymore. And the rifle you got there that thing is butt ugly. Where's the wood? It looks like some kind dinosaur fishing lure. Just needs a couple feathers .

So I been sick with the flu and a cold at the same time here for about a week. Gypo let us off for the Fourth so I spent a few days in Big Sur. Man, that place is dusty with this drought they got goin on. We got bear problems there too. Garbage bears. I'm heading to the Sierras on Sunday to wrestle with more bears. Garbage bears.

Windy I know you been worrying about someone breaking into camp and stealing stuff. Well if finally happened cepting it didn't work out so well for the thieves. I guess they saw our equipment and camp and all and felt sorry for us. They left a couple old yellow chainsaws, 5 gallons of gas, and couple rolls of haywire. They even left a 20 dollar bill on the bar. By the puddle of vomit outside they musta tried to drink some of Gypo's homebrew and ate some donuts. Poor bastards.

You all heard about the bears breaking into the bunkhouse right? Broke in around midnight. Scared the hell out of everyone but Northman. He didn't even wake up till one of the bears threw a bucket of water on the bed. Well I'll tell you, all hell broke loose. We all ran away (John opened the bar) and stayed away till the noise stopped. After awhile Northy and the bears came over to the bar (that's when we all ran away a second time) and one of the bears started pouring drinks. I swear the other one was playing the piano. Come morning the two bears were walking slowly back to the woods. One was holding his head an the other had to stop and throw up every few steps. We found Northy asleep in that cave behind the bar.

Doc HS said he'd go out and look in on the bears. Him being our veterinarian/proctologist/barber/surgeon and him having all those diplomas on the wall I figured he'd be OK. He tracked the bears by their vomit trail. When he found one puddle of vomit where the bear puked up a caulked boot he proclaimed the bear must surely be feeling better and came back to camp. I never seen Doc drink so early in the day.

Bob has been working the Stearman pretty hard. He loaded the tank with Gypo's homebrew and sprayed a bunch of hippies who were picking wildflowers. Bob was painting more little sick figures on the side of his plane the last time I saw him.

The County sent a telegram saying they're sending in an inspector as soon as they get their new MRAP. Bunch of sissies. They run away at the first sound of gunfire. I told them if they hear the gunfire the bullet wasn't meant for them. Nate's donut launcher took out their back window at 300 yards. Good shootin Nate, new record. (Bitzer dropping that tree in the road doesn't help.)

Stand by, more to follow. (Remember, don't shoot Northman even by accident)
2dogs


----------



## windthrown (Jul 11, 2015)

2dogs, do not worry about the dust in CA. Another El Nino is forming now and is likely to be bigger than the one in 1997. You are going to be in for some serious flooding there in Santa Cruz. I was there when the big one flooded out SC back in 1982. Used to be all kinds of roads throughout Santa Cruz County before those floods and the Loma Prieta EQ in 1989. Start building an arc now, some serious water is coming your way. The drought is going to be over in a deluge.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 11, 2015)

HuskStihl said:


> Bitz is just a kid. A foul-mouthed, excessively procreating kid, but a kid nonetheless. Nate, it's funny that you are the same age as Aaron and Handsome Mike, as *you act old enough to be their father!*



That hasn't been my experience at the GTG's. 



madhatte said:


> I'm slow to anger and fast to joke. I'd rather lead by cajoling than by yelling. I've got lots of experience with way worse people than show up here so my temper is long and my patience unchallenged. F&L is my people and you clowns are a hoot to hang out with. *If I ever start to get cranky I expect the lot of you to force-feed me PBR until my attitude improves.*



Consider it done sir.



bitzer said:


> I still think it was dumb how he ran the saw under water. He should have had no problem bucking him out with that set up.





madhatte said:


> I never saw how that woulda fouled the carb. Movie magic, I guess.



The saw is drowned out in the book. In the movie however, It's instead implied that the saw was in need of ''fixing'' (Henry yells at Hank about "fixing that saw" when Lee Remick's character is trying to talk Hank into staying with her rather than going out logging).

This is in the morning before they head to the jobsite. Hank doesn't fix the saw, but instead takes it out with them to the job............where bad things ensue (including the saw crapping out at the critical moment). I tried finding that specific scene on Youtube, but failed...


----------



## huskihl (Jul 11, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Windthrown we aint in San Diego anymore. And the rifle you got there that thing is butt ugly. Where's the wood? It looks like some kind dinosaur fishing lure. Just needs a couple feathers .
> 
> So I been sick with the flu and a cold at the same time here for about a week. Gypo let us off for the Fourth so I spent a few days in Big Sur. Man, that place is dusty with this drought they got goin on. We got bear problems there too. Garbage bears. I'm heading to the Sierras on Sunday to wrestle with more bears. Garbage bears.
> 
> ...


Glad you're back. And feeling better


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm making some grog so we can marinate the bear. The one on the left is made from fireweed and the one on the right is made of lots of homemade jam. Its been bubbling for over 6 weeks so it should be really strong.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 13, 2015)

Is 12 gallons enough, or should I make more? Cost is about 1$ a gallon which is easy on the budget.
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jul 13, 2015)

I made the hooch out of this stuff. It's the Yukon's Territorial flower and has health benifits if you eat or drink it. Lol.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 15, 2015)

Is 12 gallons enough for which one of us? No.

BTW I'm back for awhile.


----------



## huskihl (Jul 15, 2015)

2dogs said:


> Is 12 gallons enough for which one of us? No.
> 
> BTW I'm back for awhile.


Yaaay! Story time.....


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 16, 2015)

huskihl said:


> Yaaay! Story time.....


Nope, just got a call from the camp near Big Sur that they are having major problems. I'm going to help cook a VIP lunch tomorrow since the head cook quit the first day of camp, some sort of mental thing. A staffer suffered a head injury and had to be medivaced out via ground ambulance. I think that took two hours. The huge kitchen water heater quit working, the camp truck hit a tree, and the Ranger worked a 20 hour day and a 16 hour day back to back. Oh and the phone line went down.

My daughter turned 21 today and headed out with a bunch of friends. I won't sleep well tonight.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 16, 2015)

Yikes.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 16, 2015)

Bill, when you get all those problems solved figure out what you're going to do _after_ lunch.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 19, 2015)

Gologit said:


> Bill, when you get all those problems solved figure out what you're going to do _after_ lunch.


Well when I wasn't helping in the kitchen I was unclogging toilets. (I really hate our ultra low flush toilets, 1 1/2 gallons just doesn't move the contents well enough). And yes I did wash my hands between jobs. I went down just to work on Thursday and then come home. They begged me to stay since there was 190lbs of tri-tip to cook on Friday so I had to borrow a sleeping bag and sleep in the warehouse. I just happened to have a spare t-shirt but no change of underwear or socks. Pheww! I came home late Friday but I was wiped out all day Saturday. At least I had left over tri-tip.

The bears continue to be a problem but we now have a covered dumpster. None of the bears are wearing a blue Mac-T so we are safe shooting in their direction to scare them out of camp. Now if we could just get rid of the ravens. They're messier than the bears. Garbage ravens.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm suspecting that a sharp double bit would work well on bears, don't hit one with your truck, they kinda like a mobile stump.


----------



## catbuster (Aug 1, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> I'm suspecting that a sharp double bit would work well on bears, don't hit one with your truck, they kinda like a mobile stump.



Why not play baseball with them as the balls and a hoe or shovel boom as a bat?


----------



## Samlock (Aug 1, 2015)

Gypo Logger said:


> I made the hooch out of this stuff. It's the Yukon's Territorial flower and has health benifits if you eat or drink it. Lol.View attachment 435856



What do you call the flower in Alaska? Fireweed? Over here it's horsma. The nature looks a lot like the same on the other side too, you know.


----------



## svk (Aug 1, 2015)

RandyMac said:


> don't hit one with your truck, they kinda like a mobile stump.


Same with pigs.


----------



## olyman (Aug 1, 2015)

svk said:


> Same with pigs.


 or horses, or cows, or goats, etc.......................


----------



## 1270d (Aug 2, 2015)

Moose leave a pretty big mark as well.


----------



## svk (Aug 2, 2015)

I know two people who drove right under a moose. The guy driving the Ford Escort drove away with literally only burns in the paint on his roof and the moose ran away too. The other one was a full sized Buick with canoe racks. Car totaled, moose dead, driver (my aunt) was safe. 

Oly, I'd rather hit 5 goats than one good sized pig or bear. Mobile stump is a good comparison. My dad always said they are like a giant bowling ball, you don't want to run over one because it has happened where they flipped the car. Animals like deer just kinda just crunch up when you hit them.

I'm jealous of the guys who work for the railroad. Every time a train hits a moose they get to keep all of the meat. I love moose meat!


----------



## olyman (Aug 2, 2015)

svk said:


> I know two people who drove right under a moose. The guy driving the Ford Escort drove away with literally only burns in the paint on his roof and the moose ran away too. The other one was a full sized Buick with canoe racks. Car totaled, moose dead, driver (my aunt) was safe.
> 
> Oly, I'd rather hit 5 goats than one good sized pig or bear. Mobile stump is a good comparison. My dad always said they are like a giant bowling ball, you don't want to run over one because it has happened where they flipped the car. Animals like deer just kinda just crunch up when you hit them.
> 
> I'm jealous of the guys who work for the railroad. Every time a train hits a moose they get to keep all of the meat. I love moose meat!


depends on where its hit. too much of a almost direct hit,,and the meat will be tainted from the hit...and yes,,smaller the animal,,the better....guy that graduated with me,,worked at a town 40 miles from here.. him and buddy,,were going partying one evening. big sow shot in the road,,came over the hood,, thru windshield,,and you can figure the rest...


----------



## svk (Aug 2, 2015)

olyman said:


> depends on where its hit. too much of a almost direct hit,,and the meat will be tainted from the hit...and yes,,smaller the animal,,the better....guy that graduated with me,,worked at a town 40 miles from here.. him and buddy,,were going partying one evening. big sow shot in the road,,came over the hood,, thru windshield,,and you can figure the rest...


No good.


----------

